# Over- heating! Side effects!



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So, I get absolutely none of the side effects that lots of people have mentioned when I am taking Clomid. However, I am now on cycle day 22 and have spent the last week feel like I am permenantly over heating. 
Any one else had this?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm on cycle day 7 and I get this as soon as I start taking clomid. This week I've got in bed feeling freezing cold and then all of a sudden I feel so hot I could pass out. This time round I've had none of the other side effects I first had, such a constant twinges in my ovaries and vivid dreams. Cannot wait for this phase to pass! You are not alone...


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Yep - boiling hot. It's horrid.

I take clomid at night to avoid the sick dizzy feelings but get hot sweats at night instead of while I'm at work.

Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies ladies.
It's really strange, I don't have any symptoms at all whilst taking the meds but then this week I'm boiling. Had the most vivid dreams, constantly needing the toilet (sorry for too much info).
I took a test this morning which was a BFN however I know it was far too early to take one as it's only day 24, last months cycle was 30 days and the one before 36 so I'm not really sure when I can test to be accurate.
How are you ladies doing with your cycles?
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Fingers crossed this is your month.

I have a scan tomorrow to check follicle size. I'm ovulating but just not conceiving annoyingly xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh fingers crossed for tomorrow then. We sound like we are both in the same boat. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.
I know there are a lot of people on here that have waited a lot longer than I have for this but I absolutely long for seeing that extra line on the test. Just wish it would hurry up and come.
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Littlechicken & fst89 I hope this cycle brings you both a  

I feel really odd about my cycle! It's early days but about from the flushing I haven't had much else going on down there which is the complete opposite of my last cycle - but then again that was unsuccessful and I didn't ovulate so maybe this time I'll have better news. I'm still waiting for the clinic to call and confirm my follicle tracking scan date not sure if it'll be this Friday coming or the following Monday. 

Have either of you considered (or had) ovarian drilling or has your consultants mentioned it?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi

I had ovarian drilling and got pregnant two months later. It wasn't recommended to me as a lot of doctors don't like to do it anymore but I requested it and they agreed. Clomid didn't work for me at all prior to drilling x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Little chicken- what does that involve? 
Why would that increase the chances of pregnancy? Sorry, I don't really know anything about it 😀
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a small op under general anaesthetic where they basically burst some of the cysts on your ovaries. I don't know why it works really but it was brilliant for me. It's painful fir a couple of days then uncomfortable for a week or so but best decision I made. Doctors don't like doing it because of risk of scar tissue etc but 3 other women had it done same day as me at my hospital. 

Prior to drilling my cycles were about 70 days long but came straight back and I tracked ovulation with a clear blue monitor and got pregnant in first attempt x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for explaining - I didn't read your info properly  

Can you only have it done once? Also, afterwards how long after pregnancy did your cycle remain (dare I say) 'normal'? I'm just wondering whether I should ask for it if clomid doesn't work, before injectables or IVF.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't think they recommend it more than once (but then again they don't actually recommend it at all). I've considered paying privately for a second attempt and the clinic says they would do it if I wanted but think that considering I've ovulating now in clomid and it's not working I'll go straight to ivf (ohs semen analysis was below average too).

After pregnancy my cycles have been all over the place (20-60 days). Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Iv just been in for my appointment, they never mentioned the ovarian drilling. I am now going to take a further 6 months of Clomid on 150mg and start taking metformin every day as well. Have any of you ladies been taking these meds? The doc said the side effects aren't nice with them at all. I feel like I am going to be rattling.
Also I have to go in and get my tubes checked next month so they have said I can't take Clomid for a month. Bit gutted about that as I feel that they have put my baby making chances on hold for a month. 
They have said that in 6 months if I am still not pregnant then they will either give me another 6 months or go for IVF.
I'm feeling a bit blah with emotions, great that they aren't giving me anything more invasive like starting with IVF etc but then feel like that's just another 6 months of what hasn't been getting me pregnant.
Arghh!
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm suprised they are offering so many rounds of clomid. I'm allowed a max of 6 because it can start to impact lining etc. I guess that's something they can monitor as you go along.

I took metformin a few years ago. I didn't have any impact on success for me and I won't lie it made me feel dreadful. I had no energy, felt sick, lost my appetite and was mean to my husband. The hospital denied that these were plausible side effects but I disagree. Hopefully you won't have the same issues with it that I did, I think a lot of people cope very well with it. 

Even people without fertility issues can take months to conceive. Clomid is giving you a chance each month now so try not to get too down. Great they are checking tubes too just in case. Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh yeahh I thought that about the amount of cycles too.
Yeahh I have just taken my first tablet with my dinner. I hope I get the loss of appetite symptom haha!
Yeah I am just hoping when they do the tubes test that they don't find any more issues!
Have you had that done? If so, what's it like?
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't had the tube test thing so can tell you I'm afraid. I'm sure it can't be much worse than what you've already been through. 

Hope you get on ok with the metformin xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ah no worries thank you. Yeah I am getting pretty used to internal investigations lol.
Well I took the first one at lunch time and was expecting Instant reactions lol but I haven't had any lol xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Had my scan this afternoon (cd 10) and already got a follicle at 19mm. Doing trigger shot tomorrow. Doc also gave me a prescription for one more round too! 

Fingers crossed you get no side effects. Luckily I had no morning sickness but think that was a trade off for the metformin side effects xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh wow that's exciting news! The Clomid has you ready nice and early 😀 Will be keeping everything crossed for you.
They don't track me at my clinic once they know you ovulate do it's hard to work out when etc, also don't get to try the trigger shot. Every hospital must be so different.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

You should be able to track ovulation using opks or by doing your temperature. i use an app called Kindara and i enter my temp every day. After ovulation your temp goes up and stays up until period is due again. If your temp dips in that time it could indicate implantation (my chart showed that when I conceived my daughter). At least then you will know when to test xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I haven't tried temping.
I have wasted a lot of money on ovulation kits as couple months ago my clear blue one said I was on day 14 but the blood test said I didn't until about day 21 so that wasn't accurate then this month I bought Superdrug's own ones and they said I was ovulating for about 10 days haha I know there can be a line and it's only an indicator of it's the same colour or darker than the control one but mine was lol xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Littlechicken that's amazing at CD10 you're already raring to go! Are you doing your treatment privately?

Fst89 I had a HSG test on my tubes! It was a little bit painful but nothing major. A bit daunting as the machine is huge but the nurse was lovely who was supporting the radiologist. I had no issues with my womb or tubes so a bit pointless. 

I tried metformin a few years ago and hated it. Made me feel nauseous etc, same as littlechicken really. However, ask you consultant/GP for the slow release tablets. These helped when I was put up to 1500mg.

Still waiting for my scan date was hoping to get the call today. I'm the same fst89 - they said that once the clomid works effectively I won't have any more scans through NHS but I may consider paying privately if this cycle works but I don't get pregnant.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you- is ladies don't get it easy do we lol the men don't know how good they have for it not having to go for all these tests and scans lol!
It's really nice to have a few of us all going through the same things at the same time. Most people on here seem to be going through IVF.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Temping will only tell you if you have ovulated rather than tell you that you are about to. I use cheap internet opks (a few quid for about 50 from eBay) so I can see the lh surge and then stop using them as mine stay positive until next cycle due to my pcos.

Yes I'm going private now. It's £300 for a scan but they don't charge twice if you need to go back a few days later. They say they will do an early scan too if I get a bfp xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes I found most people on this forum were going through IVF too; so it's nice to speak to people who can relate to your current circumstances. 

I got a call from a nurse at the hospital at 3:30 today telling me to come in tomorrow at 9am for my scan. I told them to give as much notice as possible for work purposes! Oh well... not feeling positive if I'm honest but we will see.

That's really good that they only charge for 1 scan even if you require more. My DP had his semen tested at a private clinic because he didn't want to do it through his GP (why I don't know) and I plan to go back to them if need be I think they charge £220.

Well I'll update you on the scan tomorrow! I reversed into someones car the last time I had a scan preoccupied with my thoughts - so hopefully I'll get the good news and won't damage a parked car or a person walking in the car park


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow - that's late notice they've given you! So are you cd 10 tomorrow? Hopefully there will be a good follicle ready and waiting. 

What a pain about your car hope thee wasn't much damage.

Trigger shot tonight - so can't be bothered with any action  

Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! Yes very late - she told me the time and was trying to rush me off the phone I had to firmly ask her to hold on whilst I checked my diary. Tomorrow will be CD11. I'm gonna probably struggle to sleep with the anxiety! Also I went alone to the last apt and I really wanted my DP with me but it's so short notice he cannot get out of work in the morning.

Well  my car was fine...lol -  a small dent to theirs but the man was lovely about it all! 

Do you inject yourself? Hahaha... bless you! I'm sure you'll find the motivation to make the magic happen


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I've had to go to a few appts alone as well - much prefer oh to be there. He does my injections it's his job  I have weekly injections for other health issues too so he's used to it. The trigger shot is pain free though - barely notice it. 

Let know know how it goes tomorrow. At least it's first thing so you don't have to think about it all day x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Good luck ladies!
Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow morning, keep us updated  that's so funny you should say that about the car- I nearly knocked 3 people over on a zebra crossing yesterday on my way into the hospital!
Oh no- you better get in the mood for it haha!
I started the Metformin yesterday- no side effects at all so far which is good. However I have had very tight twingey stomach and back for the last couple of days.
Took a test yesterday BFN, took one today (cd26) and there was nothing  until about an hour later when a very faint line appeared. I think it's probably one of those evaporation lines though lol xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Fst I bet you were staring at that stick for ages. When I got my bfp I actually put it in the bin because I didn't see a second line. I just happened to notice it later and rushed out to buy a first response one. Fingers crossed it's an early bfp rather than evap line. 

Might steer clear of the car today - looks like it's my turn to terrorise the roads xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha yeahh the roads just aren't safe with all us fertility patients lol!
Well I have done another test today, soooo faint second like that I could barely see it at all, went back 10 mins later and there is a definite second line but again still faint. That still could be an evaporation line? What's the best test to use for accuracy? 
I'm also starting to feel a bit sickly, hope that's a good sign and not just a sign of the Metformin lol!
I don't want to get my hopes up as a couple of months ago I kept getting the faint lines after the time frame then that ended in nothing!
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

That sounds promising! I think first response are meant to be good (they say pregnant or not pregnant) so you don't have to look at the line and try and guess. Not sure what kind of test you used but I first tested with an internet cheap stick and it was do faint but I tested again with one from the chemist and it was much clearer. 

Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fab thank you, think I will go and purchase one of those ones. I just had some cheap ones from Superdrug. I think if I don't have to decipher the lines would be better haha.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Are you waiting til tomorrow to test again? Nothing worse than squinting at a stick wondering if there is anything there x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha no I couldn't resist and did it this afternoon with one of the new ones I went and bought! Not even a glimmer of hope on the second line on this one absolutely nothing there. The shop didn't have any of the digital ones.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

If it's early days it better to test first thing when your wee is really concentrated. Fingers crossed for better result tomorrow. Xx

(I wouldn't have been able to resist either!)


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I DIDNT CRASH ANYONES CAR OR RUN ANYONE OVER 

So today is CD11 and I have one follicle at 13mm and one at 11mm and my lining is 8mm thick. Consultant seemed really pleased about this whilst I was like that's rubbish given littlechicken's mature follicle so early on...lol! He's booked me back in for an appointment on Friday morning. He told me to bring my trigger shot as if there's a follicle ready to go i'll be administering it there and then  . I left with a smile on my face....but I am worried that the growth over the next few days might not happen and then he tells me - sorry try again (which will be at 150gm) and they'll be another long wait for AF to arrive.

It's so weird how I have not had any twinges in my ovaries and they don't feel sore like the first time I took clomid. I was expecting to see nothing. I did however, moaned about the hot flushes and he said it was minor in the grand scheme of things, particularly if there's a viable pregnancy.

Littlechicken I hope that you put all of your effort in last night! Finger crossed that you get a BFP... My DP would never be able to inject me, he's terrible at all of that stuff. He broke his hip sometime last year and needed daily injections and couldn't do them whilst I was working away his mum had to come and do it. 

Fst89 when I had my last apt before the follicle tracking scan the junior doctor I saw said that until 4 weeks after ovulation you cannot say that you have not fallen pregnant, as such this is why they have such a delay in starting the next cycle. Do hang on in there and maybe try a clearblue in a few days. You are so lucky that metformin isn't causing you issues yet - as soon as I took it I felt so ill.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh wow that's excellent news re the follicle growth. I have every faith that they will grow nice and big! Isn't it mad- before all of this fertility stuff I wouldn't have dreamt of taking about sizes of follicles, peeing on sticks, getting ink injected in my ovaries etc lol oh how times have changed lol!
It sounds like the doctor has good vibes for you too.
Wouldn't it be amazing if we all got a bfp at the same time! Where are you both based?
I am going to not test tomorrow and then try again on Friday. 
When you say straight away about the symptoms after Metformin, was it like instant? What happened, were you sick?
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

That's amazing lea. I never usually ovulate so soon - the month I got pregnant it was cd23! Slow and steady wins the race  

Would be great if this was the lucky month for us all. 

Fst straight away couldn't handle metformin. Was instantly feeling sick and weak xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'd be happy it being very late if it resulted in pregnancy lol!
Ahh that's not good about the tables then, Iv been reading about them and have come to the decision that they are going to be my magic pill- sort my ovaries, make me lose weight and stop the growth of this lovely facial hair I have to deal with as a result of PCOS haha
Oh life is attractive! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fst89 tell me about it! I never thought I'd be consumed with all of that kind of stuff either. It's amazing to think that I have some friends who just look at their partner and theyre pregnant. Fortunately they've been supportive and I've been able to be open about this process. For me I instantly felt sick and had diarrhoea with metformin! It did help to regulate my periods but nothing really helped with my hair growth and back acne like dianette. Luckily weight hasn't been an issue that I can't control without exercise and healthy eating.

Littlechicken I like the analogy! Will keep it in mind. Left ovary has been feeling tender today so I hope that's a sign of continued growth. You're 2ww must be so agonising. When are you planning to have your first test?

Yes it would be amazing if we all got good news this cycle! I'm based in Essex, but started treatment before moving last year so I'm under a London PCT.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm in the north west. 

Once my temp increases to show I have ovulated I will give it 14 days. Ha ha ha no I won't I'll prob start testing at about 9 dpo so I can torment myself. Actually don't have any tests left so will have to buy some. 

My friends seem to keep getting pregnant without meaning to. How is that even possible! Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha yeahh I bet you don't wait til day 14! I did another today again BFN (that's 5 I have done now lol)
Ahh we are all over the place, I'm in the North East.

Iv gone onto taking 2 tablets per day as she said I have to do it gradually til I'm on 3. Still nothing. Only think that could be a possibility is the lack of appetite. 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry about the bfn. It's not over til it's over though! Glad the metformin isn't causing a problem yet. I completely lost my appetite and couldn't even be in the kitchen when hubs was cooking.

I lived in the north east for 8 years and still miss it. Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I like your attitude! 
Need to stop testing and just wait it out lol xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fst you are so lucky the metformin isn't breaking havoc with you insides lol... and I too am sorry to hear it's not a BFP....YET (being the key word). 

Littlechicken that made me laugh. I am totally not going to be wait as directed. It just amazing at how fertile some people are. I have a friend who recently had an abortion. She has 5 children already. Bless her she really didn't want to tell me and was so apologetic knowing my difficulties.

I had my scan this morning and was told my lining is perfect. I have one egg that's perfectly formed at 18mm and one at 17mm which has a slightly off shape. He gave me the trigger shot and told me to have "relations" tomorrow evening! I'm so shocked because I didn't really think I'd respond properly this month. He didn't give me another appointment or advice of what to do if I don't get pregnant, but I guess I'll call them if that's the case. He's advised me to wait 3 weeks before testing!

One hurdle down one more to face....


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

That's brilliant news- how exciting! Hope your 'relations' go well haha!
I find the hardest thing now that I know I am ovulating is the fact each month I am convinced I am pregnant then the good old period arrives. Always wanted them for such a long time with not having them at all and now I have them I just want them to go away lol!
It's day 29 for me today and still no sign of AF. I have very tight muscles in my stomach and back still but nothing else. 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Excellent news lea. We did 3 consecutive nights of 'relations' to be on safe side. We will be in 2ww together.

Fst I hope af stays away. She's not welcome here! I have a good feeling for you this month you know. At least we are all in the game now if nothing else xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you 😀
It's great having people to talk to going through the same thing at the same time!
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Absolutely. It can be a lonely journey xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks ladies! This is the first time in 10 years that there's been a real prospect of becoming pregnant because and it feels good. I too have a good feeling for the three of us this cycle. The pair of you have really helped me along this journey as even though I've been quite open with those around me they don't really have a clue about what it feels like to want something that you feel should come so naturally being a woman.

Anyway less of the sentimental talk! I'm on my way home from having dinner with a friend and I'm going to enjoy another night of 'relations' lol... He's loving it as usually I'm like I'm tired  

Fst no news is good news as they say so let's hope you don't see it for the next nine months!!

Littlechicken it'll be an anxious 2 weeks and I'm sure I'll be messaging about things I think I can feel (which will probably all be in my head)

All the best ladies x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I completely agree, most of my friends know what I am going through but I would say they don't understand. My husband is a typical bloke and doesn't say an awful lot about the situation lol
It's great to have people to talk to that are going through the same thing. Although I wouldn't wish it on anyone!
It's CD31 for me today and still no period and still BFN's. 
Is there anyway that Metformin delays periods?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

FST - My experience of metformin isn't related to fertility treatment so I'm no help with that one. When I was taking it my periods were almost absent for months upon end so for me it made my cycles shorter.

Sorry to hear that you still haven't had a positive result. Will you be getting a blood test for clarity at all? After my last clomid cycle my period came a few days shy of 2 months later! 

Still holding out for you! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh no worries. 
Well my cycles have been 36 days then 30 so I expected to have it now. 
If I'm not pregnant it needs to hurry up as I have to go for the Dye test within the first 10 days of my next cycle and I would really like that to have been whilst I am off work!xxz


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, how are you both getting along? 
I am still yet to have AF or a BFP so in total frustration! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great minds! I literally just finished cutting the grass in the back garden and thought I'll message to see whether you've had any further news. I totally get where you are coming from, frustrating is probably an understatement. Do you have any appointments coming up?

I like clarity and to be in the know and for me this in between period is hard. I've had some twinges but I'm trying so hard not to overthink anything. Nevertheless I'm consumed with my OTD coming quickly and can't stop thinking about my little family.

Littlechicken when are you planning to test?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry been awol had some bad news about my brother so been getting used to it. It's been pretty stressful so think this cycle will be a write off for me. I'll test next Thursday though I think.

Sorry it's still a bfn fst. 

When are you testing lea? Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your bad news!  I don't know if I'm being over philosophical but maybe in the mist of the upheaval you'll receive good news. I'm holding out for you to get a BFP on Thursday. I plan to test on Sunday morning (27th).


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So sorry to hear you have have had bad news, I hope you are looking after yourself.
How exciting that it's nearly time for you both to test, I will be keeping everything crossed.
I can't decide whether I am one of the following:
1) my period is just late and I need to stop being impatient 
2) I'm pregnant but it's too early to detect- although I would definitely think it would by now
3) the Clomid didn't work this month, but why would it not when it did the two months before?

Xxz


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

did you have a blood test to confirm ovulation I can't remember? You are cd34 now I think so if you ovulated late bfp could still be possible. Such a horrible wait xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nope, didn't have a blood test this cycle as once they knew I had one month they are just leaving me to it which I wish I was still going for the tracking scans etc then I would know exactly what was going on!
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok - you might have just ovulated later than you thought then? Shame you aren't having the tracking scans for some peace of mInd. Even now on the same dose of clomid I can ovulate at cd 14 or cd 20. Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh and that's really frustrating as you have no idea whether you are going the business at the right time or not. I was really hopeful as we were on holiday CD13-20 so thought that would hit perfectly but now I am thinking that was a bit early!
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Still might have been ok if you did ovulate late but were doing the deed up to cd20 as sperm lives for a couple of days. Might have to just keep at it every other day next time if you don't get a bfp. It's a learning curve isn't it but don't loose faith in the process it will all be worth it in the end. Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I read that some sperm can last up to five day in good cervical fluid so there is still a chance. I agree that a lack of tracking just makes it extremely difficult to gauge when exactly you ovulated I am still confused why they don't offer this on the NHS for all clomid cycles because it means that people may be unnecessarily progressing to IVF just because of timing issues. 

When do u plan to test again?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah definitely, sure tracking these cycles would save the NHS thousands of pounds in the long run. 
Well I'm planning on waiting to see if I get my period tomorrow which will be the same day as my first cycle then if I don't, maybe do another test and if that's still negative I will ring the hospital to ask for advice. I have a prescription of provera which I can take but I am reluctant to do so because the hospital might need to do something if it hasn't worked like change my meds or something because it seems strange that it would work for two then stop.
Two of my friends have had babies this week- makes me even more frustrated! 
Xxz


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi

I'm actually wondering if it worked for me this month too. I had no ovulation pain and have not had the temp increase I would expect. Why can't I have some magic glasses to look inside and see for myself!

Defo speak to hospital before taking provera. 

Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fst are you due to see the consultant again anytime soon? 

Friends with babies   My brother's girlfriend, my cousin and a longstanding friend are all due October. All planning baby showers and I'm like   let this work for me before then so I can be 101% genuinely happy for them without that element of bitterness that it's not me.

Ever since I've had PCOS I've always complained of period like plans during my cycles even when I know that I haven't been ovulating so cannot distinguish any of the cramps that I have been experiencing. 

But the body is weird, as I said this time I took clomid I felt nothing and my ovaries obviously responded! When I could feel it nothing...lol!

I went to boots today to buy a pack of first response pregnancy test as it's been on my mind! Very premature but I couldn't help it!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh it's babies everywhere haha! Imagine how happy you will be celebrating their babies if you know you have one on your way too! I will be keeping everything crossed for you both.
I have got to the point where people having babies irritates me and that's really not fair. My brother and his wife announced last year that they were pregnant the day before I had my first consultant appointment, that couldn't have been worse timing haha!
Right- what do you both think I should do..
Tomorrow is day 36, if I don't come in my period, do I wait another week and see what happens naturally? Ring the hospital and have a blood test for pregnancy? Take the provera?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning, although I was prescribed provera as part of this treatment I haven't used it to date and have just waited for AF to arrive naturally. I would probably call the hospital and see what they can offer or suggest. Because I had tracking last time I knew it hadn't worked so waiting for AF was frustrating in terms of wanting to start round 2 but I didn't have any unknowns, did it work, was it late OV, am I pregnant etc. So I think calling the hospital and them offering a test or advice makes more sense.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Any news ladies?

Think I'll test tomorrow at approx 11 dpo to see if there is anything to see yet. Doubt there will be xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Aww wow that's come round quick! I will be keeping everything crossed for you hehe!
No update on me: CD38 and no period or positive test. 
I really don't know if I'm pregnant or the tablets just have decided to stop working. Still don't know how this can be the case when I had 2 months of them working, surely I would become more regular than it just stopping?
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry you are still waiting for an answer. 

I don't know if it does just stop working when you've ovulated on that dose before but I'm really not sure it worked for me this month despite the trigger shot. Time will tell as to when af comes should be next weekend at the latest if I did ovulate. 

Are you going to speak to the hospital?
X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh will deffo be keeping my fingers crossed for you hehe.
Yeah I emailed the nurse on Friday but had no response so going to do another test in the morning then see if they reply. Lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Evening ladies,

I'm so excited for you littlechicken! Have you had any symptoms? You did well not to have tested yet.

Fst so sorry that you're still in limbo, our bodies can be so cruel to us. Hopefully the nurses will reply tomorrow.

My body has felt different the last 2 days, I've had sore boobs, lower back pain period type pains and ive been tired - sleeping before 9pm. I'm trying hard not to think too much into it because I don't want to be utterly disappointed if it ends with a BFN and I'd convinced myself these symptoms mean it's worked this round.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Those are encouraging signs lea!!

Bfn for me this morning as expected xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that!   
I guess it isn't over quite yet as you've tested early and haven't received AF. Will you test again?

As I said I am unsure if they are pseudo symptoms. I've absolutely hated this 2ww and would rather not experience it again. But this morning I seem to think I'll find myself here again.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Of course. I've got 9 more tests that are just dying to be used  

Got my next lot of clomid being delivered tomorrow In preparation for last cycle. Pretty confident its ivf for me though but it's not over til it's over so keep clinging on

Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol.... I knew that feeling well prior to commencing this treatment milarky  

Well I   that when you get to your OTD that it's a BFP and as you say it's not over yet. x x

I think I'll test on Thursday morning!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, so sorry for the BFN- like you said though it's still very early. I am sure you won't end up needing IVF.
I still don't have a period lol spoke to the nurse yesterday and she gave me 2 options:
1) take the provera and get my tubes checked then next month they will do the tracking scans again
2) do another month on Clomid with the tracking scans then next month check the tubes
I said number 2 is pointless if there is a problem.
I asked her about taking the provera if their was the slightest chance I could be pregnant and she said it was fine to do so but I'm very unsure if it is or not so I'm going to give myself til the weekend, test once more then I will take them.
I had a little bit of a bleed after sex last night so thought that was my period starting but then there is nothing again this morning.
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'd prob go with option 1 as well then at least you will know. Waiting til the weekend is s good plan too. 

Another bfn today but I did it st lunch time after drinking loads so pretty sure a negative was guaranteed. Not even sure why I did it   Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Aww man that's annoying! Why do we do this to ourselves! I think I have an obsession with peeing on a stick haha! Costs a fortune lol
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Get the cheap eBay ones I got 10 for £2! Bargain. Plus you can torment yourself that they may be inaccurate as they are so cheap. Larks


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would agree with little chicken - go with option 1 and also i agree to wait until the weekend to take provera, just in case you have a surprise before then.

Aww sorry to hear that it was a BFN today. Is OTD tomorrow?

Lol... I had a batch of ovulation and pregnancy tests I bought online, so many that they passed their expiry date. 

I am sure that this will also be a BFN for me too. Today has been feeling like AF is on its way. If that is the case, I just want it to hurry and come so i can move on to no.3. But I would also love to share a bottle or 2 of wine with friends this weekend so that will be my consolation prize.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

No otd is Thursday or Friday I think.

When I got pregnant I only had the faintest line 14 dpo so hoping that could be the case again. Although I've got a really stressful time coming up (brother having brain tumour removed) so would be one less thing to worry about if I did have bfn. 

Hope af stays away lea. Quite fancy some wine myself x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Right ok that's good to hear then if you're still a few days away. As I said before until AF arrives it isn't over.  

So sorry to hear that about your brother. My dad had a bleed on his brain in 2015 which took me through so many heightened emotional states so I totally get that sentiment. But it also could bring happiness to the family.

Right I'm off to bed now. Trying to fight away thoughts about testing tomorrow as I have them first response ones which say they're fairly accurate from 6 days before a missed period. Will see I guess.....


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Heard my BF leave for work this morning so have been up since the crack of dawn. Tested and it's a BFN.
I did go back a few minutes later to scrutinise for even the faintest of second line but it's just not there despite my wishful thinking lol.... Clearly AF symptoms.

Will test for certainty on Monday if there's a no show before then. Surprisingly I don't feel so bad about it


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that lea. I'm 99% sure af is on way for me too. Had spotting before bed and cramps all night. So no idea why it's a few days early. Will speak to the nurse incase I need extra progesterone or something?xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Such a shame that there wasn't a BFP for any of us this round.   our bodies play ball for the next cycle.

I wonder whether progrestrone is an issue for me? Usually AF is never so regular, to be having these signs usually means it'll be here in a week or two. Will maybe call hospital next monday to see what they recommend as I have no clue what to do for next round in terms of whether I stay at 100mg, whether they'll offer me scans.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Next month willl be my fifth and last try. Not really sure what's going wrong maybe just unlucky.

Defo worth seeing if they will scan you - if you don't ask you won't get. 

I'll have spent over £2k on scans and prescriptions this year but really lucky my parents have said they will pay for ivf for us. Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats a lot of money! When you think about it, there such a small window for it to work and soooooo many factors which also play a part. I hope your final try works and that you can convince your parents to treat you with that money - well deserved holiday!  

Yes, I will be trying to get them to scan but agreed with my partner that we will pay privately for them if NHS refuse! I think I get 3 rounds of IVF (fresh or FET) if clomid is unsuccessful.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, sorry I have been missing for the last couple of days. 
So sorry to hear about your brother- sending lots of well wishes your way and hope for a speedy recovery.
Sorry to hear you both getting BFN's next month is our month I am sure haha (well maybe you two but mine will have to wait til the month after when I can take my Clomid again.
You never guess what... AF only went and arrived on day 40. To much info but it's heavier than ever before! 
So now I have had a 36 day, 30 then 40- absolutely no clue where my body thinks it's at haha! 
So now I am booked in for the lovely dye test on Tuesday- so excited about that NOT! 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

At least af is here and you can get on with things now. 

I haven't tested again but the bleeding I thought was start of af at 11dpo has stopped. Still got cramps though. I'm hoping there is a chance it was implantation bleeding. Will test again on Saturday if nothing by then. 

Hope the dye test is ok on Tuesday. Will be good to get an answer on that one way or another xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh that's exciting! It really could have been that! Not long til you can find out 😀 Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

And the plot thickens....how exciting! I really hope its a late positive... that would be amazing. Let us know how it goes x

At least it came naturally, albeit late. Hope the HSG/HyCosy goes well and you can then crack on with your next cycle x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Still no af but not tested. will test in the morning and let you know. Tomorrow will be 17 days since trigger shot and therefore about 15 since ovulation. Just feel like af is due though and not got hopes up xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Awww test, test, test! Haha 
I have just found out that someone I know found out she is pregnant last week and she's 17 weeks! 
Imagine how exciting that would be 😀Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

It was a bfn   never mind I'll have a wine later. 

17 weeks! That must have been a shock!!!


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Darn... 

I read a post by a lady on another forum who said that she didnt get a positive test result until 3 weeks from her missed period. Are you still getting symptoms?

My DP thinks my boobs look swollen and I'm still getting cramps and moments of dizziness. But no sign of AF.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Just wish I knew what was going on. I obviously didn't ovulate when they said so wasted £300 on a useless scan. Still getting cramps and spotting. 

Hope they are good signs lea. When will you test again?


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can relate to the difficulty of not knowing. Hope youre not in limbo for too long. x

Today I was wondering how do I know there was even an egg in those folicles. 

Not getting my hopes up tbh. My consultant actually advised me to test 21 days after ovulation not 14. But i want to test again tomorrow morning. If still BFN ill retest on sunday before taking provera.

What are you going to do now? Can you get them to check when you actually ovulated after getting trigger shot?


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I woke up an decided that im going to test again which I did.....BFN   
I then wipe myself (as u do) and realise AF has arrived. What a waste of a test and anticipation  

I've never had PMS like that in my life so at least I know that these meds cause me body to act like it's pregnant so I will bear that in mind next time round. Clearly didn't work this time as we   as we were supposed to. I finally have made a 28 day cycle... But who knows if a nice mature egg ever left my ovary!? 

Will start clomid again tomorrow.....round 3


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh man how annoying is that! Total waste of a test! I don't know why we can't just wait until AF arrives rather than testing like crazy! 
I have to have a month off the Clomid this month so no idea whether I will ovulate naturally or I will have to take Provera. Means we won't be cycling at the same time this month ☹ Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's just so hard not to test. I really wanted to be able to tell my boyfriend that it was a positive pregnancy test. Feel so crap that it's just not a normal process for us because of my PCOS. He's really supportive and understanding and when I feel negative he gets mad at me. 

Well I've enjoyed my day. Had a BBQ, friends and family round and had a good few drinks so making the most of AF being here! 

Fst, hope the break allows ur body to regulate itself a little better! Do keep in touch and let us know how it's going for ur next cycle. Also how the HSG went x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Still no af or bfp  

It's hard not to get down about it but I'm trying to be positive still. My husband is really positive (about everything) he says we will have another baby it will just take time. If it helps at all we often talk about how if it had happened straight away when we started trying our daughter wouldn't be the same person and she was definitely worth waiting for. 

Lea at least you know now and can get on with things. Hope af hurries up for me do I can have a cycle buddy again.

Fst I hope your test goes well x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Aww the men are able to keep calm as they don't have to go through all the meds and testing we do! A couple of months ago I was really down and saying "I'm really sorry, if you were with someone else you could have a baby by now' bless him he was just like shut up your being stupid haha!

Well I have to say that the HSG was horrific! Never experienced anything like it lol however the results were good and my tubes were perfectly clear,

Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Littlechicken- what CD are you on now?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can only imagine that after this journey having your child(ren) at the end makes it worth all of the trials and tribulations. I'm hoping my partner and I can enjoy a similar conversation one day.

I too have mad those remarks, just did today and I got a grimacing stare.  

Fst glad to hear that. I joked and said it was insight into labour because the cramping was intense. Least u know that's not an issue now.

Called the hospital today and was told the consultant is on leave so no tracking available this cycle - call back next month. I was like, you have one man doing them....  So I've booked a private one for day CD10 (6th Sep). Hopefully I'll respond well again this cycle but won't have the trigger. Also taking your advice and will take my tablets tonight to help with the hot flushes.

I do hope that we can cycle, it's a lonely clomid world in the cycle buddies and 2ww threads on here.

Was going to ask the same question little chicken. X


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Cd 33 but my trigger shot was 3 weeks ago. 

Sorry the test was so horrible but great to know tubes are clear! 

Lea they seriously only have one doc for tracking? It was mostly specialist nurses that did mine. 

Hope one of us (or all) get a bfp soon xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes I recall you had yours around CD10. Well hopefully you'll have some AF symptoms soon. Are you taking progesterone? 

Seems that way! My private scan is with a sonography, I didn't wanna pay extra for a consultant as I know I'll need a few and will also be paying to have my 21 day test as well this cycle. My clinic isn't the main fertility place for the PCT. It's a small gynae team and they only do ovulation induction. If I need IVF I will get sent to Barts Hospital for it. 

Yes   for us all!!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I feel your frustration, my hospital only had one person doing them and out of 5 cycles, 2 I wasn't able to have scans due to staffing holidays- it's a joke really isn't it!
Have you just gone to a private IVF clinic for the scans? Did you have to have a consultation appointment first to be able to do that?
Eeee honestly it took me all night to get over having it done yesterday it was awful lol! 

CD33- how long are your normal cycles?
Xxz


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Weird! I don't get it...

No the private clinic where DP had his semen analysis charges £150 per scan so if I need 3 in one cycle that's £450! So I'm using an ultrasound centre on the same road a few doors down in Harley Street, they charge £120 and £90 for any follow ups in the same cycle. No consultation required. They provide a report when you finish and offer a complimentary photo too lol...

I called a few but the lady on reception knew about ovulation induction and before booking me in spoke to the sonographer and called back with the answers to the questions I had so that made me feel comfortable with them.

I can imagine the mental scarring. I went alone after an argument with DP and regretted it.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies

How are you both getting on?

I just wanted to raise something interesting that happened today. So as you know I started my 3rd round of clomid, but not under the supervision of the consultant who decided he deserved a break and took some annual leave....how dare he lol...

I had my first private scan today and noticed that she measured my follicles differently. When I see NHS consultant he measures the widest part of the follicle, where as the lady today measured the length and width and gave me a mean value for the size. So essentially at day 10 according to how my NHS consultant would have done it I would have two follicles on my right ovary measuring 16mm and 12mm, but my mean value is actually 13mm and 12mm what is what she spoke about today. What has happened for you?

Anyway I received a report which commented on my uterus, endometrial which was 6.6 today showing the 'triple eco structure' my NHS consultant mentions all the time. So this cycles appears to be going well. Hot flushes were much better taking clomid at night but started later, maybe last day of taking pills.

Today I thought that I was only seeing a sonographer (I didn't want to pay the higher fee) but was actually seen by a consultant gynaecologist and early pregnancy specialist. As I cannot go back for a further tracking scan as I'm off on holiday on Friday she has said to   for three consecutive nights from sunday. 

No trigger shot this time round which I'm intrigued about because I have read that some people have only got their BFP when they let their bodies ovulate naturally. So I've invested in the cheap online ovulation sticks and will best testing morning and evening from Friday.

She has said that I can come for a follow up scan a week after I have ovulated to see whether there is anything in my womb suggesting that ovulation occurred and something may be trying to implant. So I'll book it for Monday 18th.

I really enjoyed my experience today. I was able to watch it on a big tv screen and she really talked through everything. I can clearly see the difference in paying privately. 

Anyway I hope all is well ladies and that things are progressing positively for you both. x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, how are you both. Iv been back at work this week and been so busy that I completely forgot to log on here for a while. In fact, it's been quite nice that I haven't been obsessing over everything for the last week or so.
That sounds interesting about the private scans, I wonder why they do it different. Looks good about the lining too especially when Clomid can thin it.
I don't know what's happening with me this month, obviously I couldn't take the Clomid due to the HSG so just thought the month was a right off and would start again next month with Clomid. However Iv had a few twinges etc, and been very hot this week. When I say hot I mean absolutely sweating haha I had to leave my classroom one day to go and get a tissue to wipe my face- not the most attractive moment! Haha
I'm on day 18 today so will keep my fingers crossed that the Clomid possibly has kick started my body into actually doing what it's supposed to do!
Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh wow great news on potentially ovulating without clomid! I think once it's in ur system it could definitely happen. Are u using ovulation tests this month or have you decided not to pressure yourself?  I know what u mean I was obsessed last cycle. I'm taking it easy, just arrived in Bulgaria for 10 days so relaxation mode. x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, how are you doing? Any updates? 
Xxz


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

I'm in my 2ww. Nothing notable at present. I got a positive OPK reading Monday and Tuesday so hopefully we caught it because I don't like all the apprehension and the pressure of knowing we must have sex for this purpose. Luckily being on holiday made this cycle easier. Praying for a BFP.

Where are you at with your cycle?

Hope all is well with u littlechicken x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyyy, that's exciting! Will keep everything crossed for you. Holidays are always good to erase the whole pressure of it and just be more natural about it.
I'm on CD 25 at the moment, totally wrote off this month with not being able to take the Clomid with having the HSG however for the past 3 days Iv had the most unbelievably sore nipples and yesterday/today have totally lost my appetite so no idea what that's all about lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds exciting! That would be so amazing if ur break month is the month you actually conceive. When do you plan to test?

I have my progesterone blood test on Monday so hopefully that shows a strong ovulation.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Brilliant, keep us updated with the results 
Well I don't want to rush into testing this month because the last couple I have been obsessed with it.
My cycles have been 36, 30, 40 so I'm hoping this is a shorter one. Will probably test this time next week.
My sore boobs went to a whole new level when I was out running today though haha 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

So you'll be testing around the same time as me! Well at least you have some changes going on. I've nothing different about my body so I am convinced it hasn't worked. My GP surgery said to call for progesterone results on Friday so from then I'll get an idea. x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fingers crossed for Friday then hehe 
I'm on CD31 I think today. Iv just done a test and of course it's negative! I told myself I wouldn't test until day 40 lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol... what we tell ourselves and what we do are two different things. Sorry it's not a BPF from that test but given your cycles are slightly longer there is still hope for testing at a later date.

I think I'll test on Tuesday now, that's when my AF is due! Still no signs of anything  

All the best for test no2 x x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How are getting on?

Today I've had really cramps, sore boobs and been feeling nauseous. This is exactly what I had last month so I think it's definitely a BFN.

Got my blood results which clearly shows I ovulated. Had to google to know that it was a decent result as it was 85 n/mol and over 30 n/mol is an indicator of ovulation.. I don't know if we are just not doing it at the right time of what but I getting really frustrated now. I just want to be pregnant! 

OTD is a few days away so I'll hold out but have very little faith in seeing two red lines.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, that’s great about the ovulation, definitely ovulated then 😀
Well I have come on my period today. Bitter sweet- I was feeling horrendously sick all day on Friday I was convinced it was a sign of pregnancy! Felt fine yesterday- period today. So I’m gutted that I’m not pregnant again this month but I have obviously ovulated without the Clomid which is a huge step forward! 
I’m fed up now though! All I want is a baby! Sick of hearing people say ‘it will be you next’ or ‘when’s it going to be you’  I just want to scream at them every time someone says it!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

BFN!!   Honestly, someone, anyone give me a break! I thought that ovulation was the only issue and we now have 2 months where I have certainly ovulated but no BFP. Awaiting AF so I can go again, I knew sore boobs etc was not pregnancy! Unsure if I should have a break as it's my birthday next week and it'll be nice to not think about it. 

Well ovulating on your own is a huge step, so congratulations there. Will you be taking Clomid this cycle?

I share your sentiment. My friend just had her baby last week and on Friday evening whilst working I met a lady who went into labour during our meeting and I ended up taking her to hospital (labour ward) and waited until her husband came! Not the easiest thing when you can't even get pass stage one of that journey! 

Anyway on to my 4th attempt  

All the best for you


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh man so sorry for the BFN! 
Right positive thoughts- this month is going to be our month! Haha
I have now had 4 months of it working and still nothing! Every month I have been convinced until the period finally arrives lol! 
I am amazed with this months period- it’s an actual proper one haha! 
Yep back on the Clomid again!

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes positivity and BFPs  

Oh really? Since taking Clomid mine have come with vengeance, first two days are heavy and painful. 

This month I'm not doing any pregnancy tests! I've wasted so much money on those early response ones...lol my cycles are between 28-31 so it's pointless!

Well I'm CD2 today so taking Clomid just before bed to avoid those flushes. Need to book in folcile scans! Just remembered as I typed.... x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

That’s great we are close to the same days with cycles. I’m cd6 now. 
I rang to book my scans and they have said they are not willing to scan anyone on Clomid because of lack of staffing bloomin typical again! So I have to go for bloods on 21 and 28 not the most helpful to find out exactly when I’m ovulating! Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay a cycle buddy! I pray we finally add BFPs to this thread. 

Oh typical... fortunately this month I'm ok for scans. I'm waiting for a call back for the date,  but knowing my consultant he'll want me in on CD10 which is next Friday 6th Oct. To be honest OPKs appear to work perfectly fine for me now that I'm taking Clomid so my last cycle which was unmonitored didn't feel so bad. Will you temp or use OPKs.

Had terrible flushes last night so hoping that was just a one off. Have you had any side effects this round? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh that’s good, I will be going in for bloods on 14th and 21st of the month. 
Well I have taken my temp all month this month and there has been absolutely no pattern to it so I’m
It wasting my time again lol! What OPK’s do you use as again I have tried them but not accurate for me.
This is my first month where I have taken the Clomid and Metformin combined  so I’m
Praying it’s a good month 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning!! The temping comment made me literally lol. I have never bothered with it because I know I cannot be consistent in terms of the time especially on the weekend. I use the cheap OPKs you buy online. I used eBay and got 15 for less than £4 incl p&p. They never worked for me either prior to Clomid but I have been like clock work since taking clomid so maybe give it a try this month. Last cycle I tested around 10am and 8pm every day from CD12 and got a positive across CDs15/16.

At least they're giving you bloods this month. When my consultant is not there I get nothing!

Well I've heard positive things about the combination so hopefully it's the special touch this month that gives you a BFP. I was thinking about discussing adding metformin as well as asking about IUI because clearly with ovulation confirmed there must be something we're missing for the BFP. Think we'll go every other day from CD10 this month.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Eee what we like, its hard not to read into everything.
I just decided to not temp or OPK this month and just go with the flow. I’m on CD14, we are doing the same Just every other day from day 11 to about 26 poor husband will he shattered lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't blame you to be honest! I have a scan on Monday and I'm hoping I'm given a prescription for a trigger shot and then know to do it 36 hours after. 

What made you choose CD11? Is it 5 days from last pill?

Well I wrote a note of the days we need to do it this month and left it on the fridge. I thought the subtle approach may work better as last month we had a big argument because he said he was fed up of me being so pushy about when it must occur!  

Are you getting a blood test on Monday still?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha I love that you did that with the times on the fridge! My husband has been exactly the same! You would think that much sex would be right up their street but I guess it totally kills the mood when it’s on scheduled times haha! 
Iv told my husband that this is the month it’s going to work and not to bother giving me any excuses lol!
Cd11 purely a random day as I know that’s still too early for me with my shortest cycle being30 days.
Ahh I wish I was able to have trigger shots, I don’t know why they haven’t done this for me.
Blood test is on Saturday next week then the Saturday after. Massively helpful that it falls on a weekend and not meaning I need to make excuses to be late to work.

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry I mistook when you said 14th and 21st as CD not the actual date  
Have you roughly any idea when you ovulate?
I think your approach is good I'm not so relaxed! Lucky you for Saturday appointments. I started a new role today at work and I'm just getting there now. Fab way to start!!
I'll tell you how the dates on the fridge goes. Tomorrow is the next one so let's see how he deals with it! 

Anyway went for my scan! Forgot to book in so was see 30 minutes later!! Lining perfectly formed and measuring 8.4 but no dominant follies all around 7mm. I'm back on 13th for a scan which is CD17 which is the day I believe ovulated last month so will BD on Thursday night too.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi!!

How u getting on? I'm out this month, second scan showed largest follicle at 10mm which means Clomid didn't work this month. Lining was 10.4 so I think when Clomid does work it's definitely thins it. I have to take 150mg next month and also I will be taking merformin too. I was also given a prescription for the trigger shot ovitrelle to bring to my next scan. 

I'm kind of happy I know it hasn't worked rather than that long 2ww. Also there are lots of birthdays this month so I can go out and have a good few drinks without feeling guilty.

Anyway I hope you have much better luck with this cycle! In the politest way I hope you won't be my cycle buddy next month because you'll have a BFP. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh man that’s frustrating! Has it worked before for you or are you still waiting to find the right prescription level?
When I took 50mg and 100mg mine were nearly none existent in size then 150mg Just did the job. I have every faith for you this month. Especially with the Metformin! 
Metformin is an interesting medication- I haven’t had the side effects until this month. Iv lost 8 pounds in the last 2 weeks and I feel horrendously sick every day. I just walked around the food shops earlier desperate to throw up which is all a result of the Metformin. 
I’m on cd 20 now, got my blood test tomorrow which I think will come back as I didn’t ovulate but that will only show until day 14 so I’m thinking next Saturday is more likely when I go for my second blood test. 
We are sticking to the every 2 day plan and he hasn’t complained once this month haha 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I've had two confirmed ovulations with 100mg so I really don't know what happened this cycle. TBH I told him at my first scan that I didn't think it had worked because I had pain in my ovaries which only happened when I took 50mg and it didn't work! No pain at all in the two that worked.

I'm dreading metformin as I've had it before and stopped because of the side effects but this was before I was actively TTC. As such I'll just have to suck it up!

I will be referred to another hospital in January for IVF if my next 3 cycles of Clomid don't work. I think I'm quite open for that as I this Clomid journey has not been what I expected in terms of results.

Well keep me posted on your results! Glad DP isn't complaining lol...

Good luck


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I thinks that’s about when I will be referred also. I am not against it as by the time I get to then I will have done about 10 Clomid cycles and it’s clearly not getting me the t suits I want!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning!

Any positive news from the blood test? I'm still waiting for AF which is due around 28th, unsure whether it'll arrive on time given clomid didn't work this month. X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

That’s so annoying that you didn’t ovulate! What are they doing about it?
I had day 21 blood test last week which said I hadn’t ovulated, had my day 28 today so will get results Monday althougb I still think that could be negative as that would mean I had ovulated by day 21 meaning my cycle would be 35 days and some of mine have been longer than that! 
We did the business every other day for about 20 days so I am praying it has worked lol 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

But if u ovulated later it wouldn't have picked it up so hopefully the 28 day blood test brings more positive results. Did u get the results today? If it was a late one you were bound to catch it the way you two   this month lol...

Well I'm doing 150mg next cycle instead of the 100mg and I started taking metformin which is wreaking havoc with my stomach. But all for the greater good I guess. Waiting for AF which is due sat.

My BF isn't coping with this well. He seems to think there is a lot of pressure on him. Kinda annoyed me as he isn't the one dealing with being the reason for our lack of a child but hey ho, I've let him do the whole poor me drama. Lol.... x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Me and you are sounding more and more like each other by the day haha! When I read your posts I always think that’s so like me lol!
My husband is a bit the same, he can’t be bothered with having to do the business on demand lol but he’s not the one pumping all these drugs into his body and always feeling like a failure each month when I am not pregnant!
Well day 28 tests came back just as low. I am hoping they will get me back In This week for another test just to see if those were done too early but when I spoke to the nurse yesterday she was useless and said she would get back to me.
Don’t worry about the Metformin the side effects disappear pretty quickly. The whole bad stomach etc goes after about a week. Now the only side effects I have is it makes me feel sick on my way to work with nausea in a morning but I think that’s COs I don’t eat a lot of breakfast so probably not eating enough with it.
Xxz


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol...clearly! Weird really to think that you are part of my journey and I don't 'know' you.

I think ur husband is doing better though so don't be too harsh on him!

Did they give u the figures? Low doesn't mean it didn't happen from what I read when I explored the number I was given. 

It's been fine today but I think it's because I wasn't always taking with food! X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh definitely need food with them! I’m used to having daily nausea now lol just getting practice on for morning sickness lol!
Well I spoke to the hospital today and they have said that because the numbers are so low, it would indicate that I definitely haven’t ovulated this month. She said that just because I have had periods doesn’t mean to say I have been ovulating which I thought if you had periods that had to have happened!
Now I feel like nothing is working!i have my next appointment in December so feel like I am wasting time til then!
Sooooo frustrated
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good practice for sure. I haven't had nausea but do heave if I smell something dodgy lol..
Oh ok, well I know at one stage I was getting periods but not ovulating, it this was a few years back when my GP did progrestrone tests. See - if you were having scans all the time you'd know for sure.

Are you allowed to increase to 200mg? I'm still waiting for AF. It's been so nice knowing this cycle was out ages ago. I've felt relaxed. Still unure whether to do another cycle or just have a months break and continue to not like an addict (consumed about baby making). X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I say for take a break, I’m concerned that this month I haven’t ovulated because of when I didn’t take the Clomid last month for the HSG and maybe it will take a few months to get properly back in to my system.
They said 150mg is maximum they are willing to allow me to take. If I’m honest in a way I
Hope they suggest ivf as I will at least feel like something is being done to help!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean, I was so against IVF because I really thought clomid would work for me! Silly to think it would be so easy really! Have read in other forums that woman have been allowed 200mg but I think they’re American. Had a day full of babies and I shed a tear because I wish I didn’t have to endure all this bulls**t! Rubbish mood!   x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Awww keep your chin up! I know exactly what you feel like! 
Yeahh they said no way to me for increasing the dosage 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How you getting on? Still waiting for AF to come been getting cramping pains so hope it’s on the way.
Doing well with metformim now! Really been much better with my eating habits too! Hopefully we’ll have our most special Christmas present on board! Lol...x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Aww glad your getting better with them. They don’t really affect me at all now so it won’t take long. Well I have started taking provera to bring on AF so I can start Clomid again however I have read that you aren’t supposed to bleed until about 5 days after taking the last pill. Last night a bled a little and that was only 2nd day of taking the tablets so now I am confused whether that’s off the provera or an actual period coming xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I missed your reply!   How long did you wait to take provera? Ive never had that before with it. I’m usually a few days after my last pill.

I came on yesterday which made my last cycle 39 days. Took my 150mg of clomid today and will ring clinic tomorrow to book in my scans. Hoping the Metformin does the trick this month 

You getting scans or blood tests this cycle. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, sounds good. We are close in cycle again. I think today is my first proper day of period so I will start by Clomid tomorrow.
Nope the consultant rang back to say ok scans or tests and that she would just see me in my appointment In IDecember grrrr 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes we are, cycle buddies again! Honestly I want to see some positively this cycle on this thread.

Had a conversation with my BF about whether we should do IVF or if I should push for ovarian drilling. I’m more minded to do the latter at the moment as I’m liking the way I’m no so fixated and stressed about it all anymore. 

Oh so you’re all alone this month. Funny PCTs do it differently!

Well let’s hope u won’t need ur next apt!! x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi fst, how are you getting on?

My scan is booked for Monday which will be CD10. I am hoping it worked this month as on my two cycles where I failed to ovulate I was having bad ovary pains (cramping).

I didn’t tell my BF that I had changed my mind about taking a break as when we last had a heart to heart he said he couldn’t handle the pressure (I rolled my eyes internally). But I know what type of a man he is and know that really I should just keep some things away from him. Anyway, he’s really hoping we have a baby in 2018 so I’m praying for his Xmas present I can say you’re going to be a father!

Metformin is working a treat for me. Really suppressed my cravings and I don’t feel as hungry anymore. Taking one in the morning and two at night and haven’t had any diarrhoea.

What are ur plans for   this month? As I am having trigger this cycle I’m just going to do 12 hours before trigger, 36 hours after trigger and then 24 hours after that!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, that sounds like a good plan. I guess with trigger shots, you don’t have to do the 2 weeks of hoping for the best when I didn’t even ovulate lol! 
I am CD 6 today so just taken my last Clomid tablets this morning. Don’t know whether or not to buy ovulation tests this month or just see what happens. 
I had a chat with my husband earlier about our appointment in December and how I think we need to be more pushy with them to progress the treatment. He’s just like-ahhh man we haven’t been trying that long everything is fine and you need to just stop being impatient! Grrrr they just don’t understand.
It was a year ago yesterday that we had our first hospital appointment.

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well it’s really the scans that mean I don’t go through 2ww thinking maybe. I knew CD13 or 14 last month that I hadn’t responded to clomid so just waited for AF. Trigger will just help in timing sex before the dreaded 2ww if it’s confirmed I have at least one mature follicle.

Ok so you’re 2 days behind me. I’ve just started to experience hot flushes   was hoping that they’d leave me alone. Also had a terrible headache since yesterday hopefully it’ll pass.

Well I see OPKs in 2 ways; they made me focus on the whole process more which means I was more anxious and stressed but on the other hand when I did use them I knew exactly when I got my surge. Maybe try it if you haven’t before!

Lol your husband sounds like my BF in that respect. I’m over thinking I’ll have a miracle baby... I guess their biological clock isn’t ticking like ours!

Time goes fast doesn’t it. We actually got referred at the beginning of 2016 but had to put it on hold because by BF broke his hip. I got the go ahead and prescription for clomid a year ago it November 2016. I delayed staring it again because I travelled for the first part of 2017. I fee like I’ve done enough delaying and taking it easy!

Will let you know how the scan goes. If I haven’t responded to this dose of 150mg then I’m finished with clomid until next year January when I see the consultant in clinic to explore other options.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not looking good this cycle! Had no dominant follicle largest was around 7mm. Lining looking ok at 6.3mm.
He’s asked me to come back in a week for another scan to see whether I’m going to ovulate late. I have zero hope left in clomid now! 

He told me that when I have my appointment in January I should just ask to be referred for IVF. I so fed up with this crap. Dampened my spirits so I didn’t end up going to work afterwards.

Finger crossed your cycle is more positive! x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh sorry to hear that, it’s still early in your cycle though! It could still happen! 
I have no faith that this is going to work this month for me either.
I want to know when I go in a few weeks why they haven’t offered anything stronger like the daily injections before I go down the IVF route!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I guess this last scan will be make or break for this cycle. 

My closet cousin had a baby on Sunday so I just think everyone succeeding at this around me in the last 2 months has pulled me into a mini depressive episode! I sobbed yesterday and told my BF to go and find someone who he can have babies with ‘normally’, that didn’t go down too well with him. Spoke to my mum who really cheered me up though. She’s told me to stop being so negative as she had PCOS had had 3 kids (albeit waiting years for my younger sister and brother).

I really don’t wanna do IVF next as I feel like I’m letting this thing defeat me if I go straight to that. So despite him pushing me to ask for IVF I think I want drilling or injectables. I don’t think I’ve fully come to terms with not being able to do this naturally! It’s all so real now even though I knew PCOS would make it difficult 10 years ago. I want nothing more than have a baby with my BF and not to ruin his experience of numerous appointments and me moaning about the side effects of medication and demanding we we do it! Anyway I’ll definitely be asking to be referred to the main fertility clinic anyway as they offer more options.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I totally get how you feel! Iv said that to my husband before too. I honestly just think they don’t get it at all haha! 
I am hoping injectables is an option before IVF for me too, I think it’s quite a drastic jump from Clomid to IVF, I really hope they get me sorted! I’m so desperate for a baby it’s so frustrating! Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG! It actually worked this cycle 

I went for my scan this morning and I had a lining of 9.3mm and two follicles on my right ovary at 19 and 20mm. Was given my trigger shot and told to   tomorrow night to catch it. He also gave me a pregnancy test and said to take 3 weeks from today. Consultant was very pleased with all he saw and reckons everything is now in place for this to be my successful cycle! 

I left with the fattest smile on my face as I didn’t think it was going to work. I was actually really close to not bothering to go to save the disappoitnement. 

Next hurdle is to ensure my BF don’t feel under pressure to perform tomorrow! Thinking I may cook a special meal, candles, a few drinks and a movie...hope that will set the scene lol!He doesn’t know that I took clomid this month and think I just went to the hospital this morning to discuss my feelings around IVF as he knows it’s been playing on my mind! I’m praying that I can give him a small box on Christmas with a positive pregnancy test in it!   

How is ur cycle going? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

OMG! How exciting! That’s brilliant news! I am so excited for you! 
Sometimes it’s better when you just relax and forget about it! Haha oh dear, are you going to tell him now?
I don’t think mines worked this month at all! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you!

Decided I’m not telling him anything. If my plan doesn’t come to fruition and my charm gets ignored then I’ll tell him we need to do it now because doc said so but that’s last resort lol...

Why do you think it hasn’t worked? Well tbh that is exactly how I felt and look at that today. Did u decide to buy OPKs or just do it frequently during the month? x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Good plan! Has he bought in to it?
Well I did, I bought the clear blue ones that have 3 different options, blank circle (no ovulation) flashing smiley face (high Fertility) static smiley face (peak fertility) 
Took it yesterday and it was a blank circle, took it today and had a flashing smile so fingers crossed. It’s day 16 so that would probably be about perfect timing for my normal cycle lengths so I am praying it’s going to work this month! Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh that’s fantastic I think that’s roughly about the same for me too! Fingers crossed you caught it.

Well we had a great night and went into a lovely village for and had a great meal but did not  
So it would seem my only hope this month is that the sperm stayed alive from the weekend!

Was really upset with him and slept in another room lol... I dunno what his issue is and if he messes up my next cycle (because I have little faith this one can be a success) then I told him I’m buying donor sperm!! 

Are you going to test or wait to see if AF arrives? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh man they just don’t understand! Did you end up telling him that you had been for the appointment?
Well for the last 4 days I have had the flashing faces so that definitely means something is happening- apparently it detects the surge in estrogeb which happens when the follicles are developing. So I am hoping in the next day or 2 it stays static which would show LH surge being detected.
I am wondering whether this might be my problem though, the follicles might develop but not quite far enough to ovulate maybe.
I won’t test until I get to day 40.
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well actually he asked me if I’d been taking the tablets and if that’s what I went hospital for. Didn’t change anything lol... I know he’s got things on his mind at the moment but I don’t believe it’s anything that should be getting in the way of this. I guess he’s just not as focused and determined as me!

Have you had the static face yet? I hope you have. Do you feel a little more in control or in the know should I say now that you used those tests this cycle? 

I am testing on CD39 if AF doesn’t arrive by then. I just wanna know now!  
x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

What day are you on now?
Yes- they just don’t get it at all! 
Nope still the flashing ones, Iv now had 6 in a row lol.
Just wish my hospital appointment would hurry up! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m CD23. Last month my cycle was 39 days but clomid hadn’t worked that month. When it does work I’m around 30/31 days so really by then I should tbh.

Oh really!? That’s annoying... the thing is those things are not 100% so I hope that you’ve still  

Well we did want to go on holiday just after Christmas for 3 weeks. Need to make a decision on whether I go and rearrange my appointment which will probably mean another 3 months or miss the holiday to attend the appointment. Decision decisions!! When is yours? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I say go on holiday! I keep stopping myself doing things just in case I’m pregnant then it never happens lol! We have just booked a holiday for Easter today.
Yeahh we have done the business every day this week just to make sure lol but a bit pointless if I don’t actually ovulate lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good!   wishing you all the best!

Yeah I think I’m just going to plan something! 

Keep me posted x x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How are you getting on? I’m CD28 and although I haven’t had the sore boobs and terrible cramps I still feel like AF will make an appreance real soon. Doing well not to have tested yet as I have the urge to. I’ve one first response test from my 3rd clomid round and feel it’s calling me lol...x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh don’t do it for another few days 😀
I’m
On 26 I think and no sign of anything lol.
Hospital on Wednesday so hoping for something worth while xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m trying! I really don’t want to, I want my body to tell me! If that makes sense.

Well no news is good news! Make sure you write down all your questions beforehand and don’t let them rush you out! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I don’t blame you. I hate it when you read into every single sign or symptom lol! Yeahh I’m hoping they basically just say we are referring you to another clinic for IVF. If they don’t, I think I’m just going to ask to be referred to another anyways.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, how’s it going? 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Evening! Not much to mention tbh. I’m still getting occasional cramps, slightly sore boobs and nausea but all part of PMS for me, don’t feel it’s pregnancy at all. No sign of AF as of yet though. Today is CD31. You? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I am CD29 or 30 can’t remember haha but I am exactly the same! Not really feeling anything. Hospital appointment tomorrow so I’m hoping it goes well.

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you! Let me know how it goes...x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy how are you? Any updates?
I was at the hospital this morning, feel a bit more positive. They offered me a few options but we decided to go with IUI. Will have an appointment in January to talk us through everything then will get started straight away. They have said I will have up to 6 cycles then it will be ivf if that hasn’t worked xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

That’s fantastic. At least with IUI you’ll receive the correct level of scanning to male the most of each cycle! Looks like you both have something to look forward to for 2018. When are you testing anyway? Are you taking clomid in between or just waiting? 

AF arrived today and I’m in agony! Will take clomid again this cycle as it’s my last lot until my appointment on 10th Jan. Rang the clinic today to book my scan so I’m just waiting for the call back with time and date. Dreading hot flushes x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh man, gutted that your period has come! But at least you can take the next load of Clomid 
I did a test yesterday which was negative, I will probably wait 10 days or so and take another. If I have a period then I will take Clomid until I wait for my next appointment. If I don’t have a period then I won’t do anything until my appointment, then I will be able to start straight away with the treatment.
Yes IUI hopefully will get me ovulating with the injections so that has to be a move forward xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It’s bad but equally not a disappointment. I knew the timing just wasn’t right last month. My boyfriend has apologised so hopefully he won’t mess up this cycle. I’m not having any sex with him until I know I ovulate, that way he cannot complain I wanna do it too much or he’s under pressure. The whole mean and keen analogy! Unsure if I’ll have all of my scans because of the Christmas holidays but according to my calculations I ovulate around CD17-19 which is between Christmas Eve and Boxing Day, so fingers crossed the festive mood adds to his willingness to making this cycle a success. Not telling him again I’m taking them but deep down I think he knows I will anyway lol...

Sorry about the BFN! So annoying... I’m glad I got all that early testing out of my system though after spending a tenner a time on this first response tests lol!

Well either way it goes for your there is a way forward! Keep me posted on your next test etc. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh yes Christmas is the perfect time- I will keep my fingers crossed! 
I just wish it would hurry up and happen now I’m sick of this lol! 
I think my husband quite likes the idea of IUI as he doesn’t have to do it every day for days on demand with me not knowing when I ovulate or if I do lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, like you I just want this to end quickly now with a confirmed BFP and a healthy baby/babies! Nearly forgot to take clomid yesterday (CD2) took it at midnight  

Who’d of thought we would be writing about our partners being unhappy of our demands for sex! Lol... I remember a time when he used to drive me insane with his advances! I remind him of that when he starts telling me “yeah later” and then he reminds me of my complaints to leave me be once and while lol...

I’m looking forward to getting to my next appointment. Still unsure of whether to just opt for IVF or IUI. Thinking more IVF just in terms of success rates, but will see what the waiting list is like. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha yeahh I know it’s funny lol!
Ahhh I was like that and was totally set on ivf however my thoughts are that my problem is I am not ovulating, the IUI drugs will help me do that just the same as IVF and the process seems quite similar except they don’t need to collect eggs and then put them back in. Got to be worth a shot first  xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah it makes sense to be honest and is kinder to your ovaries I guess if you do injectsbles and IUI.

No side effects from clomid this cycle, but I’ve been ill and have tonsillitis too  

Have my first scan on Friday morning which will be CD9 I think. Lost all enthusiasm tbh, think I’m just feeling sorry for myself.

AF arrive? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh no, being poorly is no good on top of all of this! Hope you are feeling better now!
Yeahh I know the lack of enthusiasm feeling it’s just all really frustrating! 
After my appointment last week and the fact that we ruled that Clomid isn’t working- AF has arrived this week! I am totally confused by it all! Is it working or not? Lol 
I have started a new set of Clomid today as I thought I might as well give it one last go before starting the IUI as I don’t have my appointment date yet. I’m just hoping I don’t start my next period before my appointment and then have to wait a whole month longer!
Fingers crossed for your scan
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Feeling better but the pain swallowing   probably my own fault, my body is telling me to take some time out but I’ve been working like a mad woman recently! 

I don’t understand how they can tell you it hasn’t worked if there haven’t given you bloods evey cycle and have not scanned. I’ve ovulated early and also late on the two different doses and if it wasn’t for the scans I wouldn’t really know what was going on after I gave up with OPKs. I think not falling pregnant doesn’t mean clomid hasn’t work. I’ve had 3 confirmed ovulations and still no baby.

Oh well u never know this may be the one that works given you’ve already identified your next steps. Exciting times ahead! Are you having IUI at the same hospital? My appointment seems ages away... but I should be able to get a cheeky chat with the consultant at my scan. I don’t have much hope that I’ll be seeing anything because last month on CD10 my follies were 7-9mm. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, that’s good fat your feeling better. Iv come out with a horrible cold sore today so I guess hats my body if saying stop working so hard! 
I got my appointment through today so not long to wait! Yeahh I’m hoping that it actually has worked and the injections just help me along the way with making sure it happens more timed and better quality.
Yep IUI at the same hospital  
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don’t envy you with that. Fortunately I don’t get them!

That’s good that the wait isn’t long either. 

Scan was ok, lining was 9.3mm and my dominate follicle was 9mm. He said he’s not going to scan me again this cycle. He’s told me just to have sex as normal. I usually ovulate around CD17 so may use the last few OPKs I have from a few cycles back as they will now be obsolete.

He has categorically refused any further clomid cycles after this one and said that when I see him in January the referral will be for IVF. Said there’s a 2-3 month wait. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh fingers crossed this is the month for you! That waiting time isn’t too bad either! On some of these threads I have read some places is like 2 years. 
I am really worried about my next appointment as it is on day 34. Which should be fine but I just am
Praying my period doesn’t come earlier than normal next month otherwise I may just miss being able to start straight away and have to wait a whole month. 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

My BF knows that I’m taking it this month and that it’s the last go before IVF so I’m hoping he won’t make my demands for it a big thing. 

Yes it’s not that bad at all! I have to go to a different hospital for my treatment now and it’s further away.

I’m sure your body will play ball, well it better   Lol... x x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hiya, how are you getting on? Excited for Xmas? I’m so looking forward to just having a break from work to be honest.

I got a positive OPK reading this morning so will be keen to see if this last clomid cycle gives me a BFP! Having a quiet one in tonight with a take away and a movie. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyyy I’m good thanks you? Yeahh I am all sorted, been really organised this year lol! How about you?
I’m just taking it really relaxed this month not expecting anything xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning!! I’m good too thanks, almost ready, just need to pop into the supermarket today for a few last bits which I really should have done yesterday.

You did take clomid didn’t you? Well I had planned not to focus on baby making but then as I know it’s my last chance with clomid it was there in my conscience. My BF has wanted to   a lot over these past few days which I’m like, why was you not like this every cycle when I was practically begging for it  . Think he’s just in good spirits due to Xmas.

Well I’m not doing all that testing this cycle. I’ll wait until 10 Jan, if AF hasn’t arrived I’ll test that morning before I go to my hospital apt to see the consultant. Hoping we caught it and 2018 starts with the best news ever! (I can’t believe I still have all this hope  )

Wishing you a wonderful Christmas x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday. 
Haha I like that he’s so interested this month but agree- why can’t they be like that every month haha! That’s really not long to wait at all! 
I wonder whether they are going to send you for the next stage of treatment like mine. Would be good to start that at the same time again. 
Yeah I took the Clomid this month, I’m on about CD 16 so this week is a good week for us with being off work lol 
All I want for 2018 is a baby 
xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, yes I did thanks, fun and laughter with my nearest and dearest. You? Although multiple people in my family commented on me having a baby in 2018 so that there are 3 grandchildren (my brother has a baby boy nearly 3 months, sister has a 3 year old) next Christmas! REALLY!!! They all know about my about my PCOS btw! Luckily I’ve experienced so much of that, mainly from my in laws (who don’t know ins and outs) that I’m somewhat immune.

Oh CD16! I usually test positive for my LH surge around then. Are you testing or just enjoying lots of   funny enough it hasn’t felt like a chore for me. I’ve actually enjoyed the way him wanting it has made us closer recently as it’s not just been about baby making. 

Yes less than 2 weeks now, excited as I feel like it’s a new avenue. No I’m pushing for IVF. Discussed with my partner and have decided that we will put our all into what has the best success rate. I think you can either have 6 IUIs or 3 IVF cycles at the other clinic. Also if the IVF doesn’t work, IUI will be cheaper if we have to pay ourselves.

We will get our BFPs this year (we must)


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, how are you getting along? 
I have the worst headache, feeling quite dizzy and hot today, fingers crossed I am ovulating!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

Im impatiently waiting to test. I just want to know if it’s worked or not. No real symptoms apart from some occasional cramps and flutters but that’s it.

Have you used an OPK this cycle? Hopefully what you are experiencing is ovulation! I’m not quite sure when I did as I tested positive on the morning of CD16 but took by trigger at 12 midday as I had one left in the fridge and thought why not. Weren’t too bad doing it to myself as usually my consultant does it. All prep for IVF I guess.

Need some positively in this thread!! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh how long until you can test? When’s your appointment to start IVF? Is that appointment when you start it or is that an appointment to tell you that’s the next course of action then will need to wait a while?
I haven’t taken any ovulation tests this month, I wasn’t even going to take my tablets as I hadn’t thought the last cycle had worked but when I came on my period I thought I might as well I’ve it a go and see what happens. I’m
cD21 today and from my calculations of all my other cycles on Clomid I should be ovulating around now/ the next couple of days.
It would be amazing to go to my IUI appointment and find I was already pregnant 
Wishful thinking or what! Haha
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

OTD is 07/01/17, however my consulatant has said that I should test after 3 weeks rather than two ideally. I cannot wait that long lol...

Appointment in Jan is to be referred to the main clinic and get all repeat tests done as they were all in 2016. Mainly my bloods and potentially a repeat semen analysis for by BF; he is going to moan if he has to have blood tests again as he hates needles. 

If we don’t have hope what else do we have atm, and also I’ve seen it happen from posts on here. Wishing you good luck in catching it x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh cool, hopefully that process doesn’t take too long then  tell him to man up lol with IVF you will be having needles daily I think he can deal with one haha!
I’m dreading having to have my daily injections.
It really better happen for the both of us soon  
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I hope it doesn’t take too long!

He made the mistake of telling me he had those last blood tests “for me”. I lost the plot... so he better just man up and do them without squabbling.

The trigger injection is so minor I hope the gonal is like that as I’ve been told that is what I’m likely to be offered.

Well I hope that you have a wonderful night and make a baby lol...x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I haven’t had to have any injections yet except bloods so I’m dreading it. Even if it is tiny it’s going to be awful haha!
It would be amazing if we both went to our appointments and found out we were pregnant! 
Have you told your boss at work anything? I haven’t up til now, don’t know whether I should now I am starting the IUI. With the amount of times I will be late to work etc xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

The trigger is so minor. He used to give it to me in my stomach and I barely felt it. I’m sure you’ll be fine, at the end of the day it’s for a long awaited baby so I’m sure you’d take 5 a day like me if that was the way to achieve it lol!

Well because I’ve had monitoring on 4 of my clomid cycles going to at least 2 a an my employers are aware that I attend hospital regularly but don’t know what for. I have confided in one manager about it and she knows IVF is likely to be on the cards. They’ll be supportive I hope.

What job do you do? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I’m hoping they are ok, and your right it’s for a good cause so I can’t complain about it lol
Ahh that’s good, mine don’t have a clue. I was scared to say anything in case they were annoyed with me as I hadn’t been there 2 minutes when I started this journey. However Iv nearly been there 2 years now and the way I see it is even if I get pregnant this month it’s still another 9 to go so I am sure they would be fine now.
I’m a teacher how about you? 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m a social worker but I’ve recently have moved into a management post which has made attending appointments a little bit more tricky as when I was case holding I was out and about more and not really office based, was able to work out my diary not have to think of others. I’ll let my line manager know when I start the IVF as she’s really nice and I know she’ll cover things for me if I want some time out; but I don’t want it to be common knowledge. 

I guess teaching must be more difficult because my aunts one and I know schools are quite strict with leave etc. It is what it is, jobs aren’t our lives and right about now I’d happily walk away from mine if it interfered with my fertility treatment.

Are you primary or secondary? I did consider teaching but it’s a bit like social work. More and more paperwork!.

Do you have a NYs resolution?  x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh fab, Iv always been interested in social working.
I’m secondary, also leadership so I don’t teach full time as a lot of my time is none contact. I can get away with being late every so often but my bosses are all males, I don’t think it would be as bad if they were women lol xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

That’s fortunate for you then, may give more flexibility!

I may be leaving the professional once I have a baby. It’s extrmely demanding and quite stressful as I’ve always worked in child protection and court work. It’s been ok as it’s jist been me and the BF. Management has made this a little better as if there’s a crisis late in the day I can be available to my team via the phone after hours. I may look into non-statutory role too, hopefully I’ll be giving that some thought pretty soon! Lol

I prefer males, at my last job my boss did not want ins and out. When I had hospital for anything I said was “women’s issues” that was it. I feel like women are more nosey.

Woke up feeling like I want to test   Hopefully I can hold out until Sunday x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Eee we are never happy are we haha! 
Have you ended up testing? Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m always changing things... house furniture, decor, car...lol!
I haven’t tested yet. I think I’ll do a first response in the morning. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, did you do it?
I bought a couple of cleablue digital ones yesterday, probably just wishful thinking lol can’t test for maybe another 10 days at least I think. 
I am exactly the same lolxxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I didn’t because that stupid storm woke me up at 3am and I couldn’t go back to sleep. Whilst I was in bed I had really bad cramps as if AF is on its way so I’m just going wait. I am due on next Monday and if it don’t come by Wednesday i know they’ll do a pregnancy test when I see the consultant.
I’ve never bought those ones before. You never know... x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh you never know it could be something else.
I dont think I will believe it at all when I eventually get a BFP lol xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well still getting these cramps but then weird twinges but no sign of AF. I too am the same - seeing is believing! When the baby is seen on a scan at 20+ weeks then I know it’s real.
What CD are you on now? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I wonder what it is then, I really hope it’s not AF for you! 
I think I’m CD 25 so not too long to wait I guess! I reallllllly hope it’s worked this month 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It’s weird because at times I’m convinced AF is on its way. Then other times it’s just like a twinge or flutter and I think no this is different. But that might just be optimism as I too really want this to work! Yes you’re not too far behind then! Come on at least one of us has to have nailed it this cycle! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wouldn’t it be amazing if it worked for both of us this month 😀😀😀
When are you going to test? Did you say you are due on Monday?
I hate how focussed we are on every single twinge lol how do some people get pregnant when they aren’t even expecting it! I can’t believe some people get to full term and didn’t know they were pregnant! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Totally amazing!! No matter what happened in 2018 I would think it’s the best year ever if I had a baby! 
Still holding out. I wasn’t planning to test until my hospital on Wednesday as they’ll do one, but if I go one day over AF due date I may try. I think I’m due on 7th or 8th so will test in 9th if I haven’t seeen it.

Yes, crazy isn’t it. I guess those people don’t have that level of desperation which makes us analysis everything. I really never thought I’d be in this position! I thought clomid would be a miracle maker. One of my besties took 50mg first round and got pregnant. She just gave birth to a second naturally! 

Have you noticed anything yet? x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh that’s so unfair, I thought it would be a miracle also! I have a lot more faith for IUI but getting very impatient lol! 
Iv been doing all sorts of research tonight to better my chances! Haven’t found any miracle ideas lol 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha, I think I’ve read so much, I probably would class myself as an expert...hahaha! I’m a google fanatic.
Well I’ve read many positives on here about people moving in from clomid to IUI and getting BFPs so it’s defo a step in the right direction! Any plans on how you may do things differently when you cycle? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha Yeahh I know the feeling- the hospital tells me hardly anything but I’m an expert from google lol!
Yeahh I really really hope for a quick success. 

I haven’t felt anything this month, no signs of AF or anything else!

Iv lost about a stone but want another stone to shift, so plenty exercise and diet I think! How about you? Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I tested this morning and it was a BFN   Am I surprised...not really lol.
I’m over clomid now. Not even going to bother taking it before I start the IVF.
Just hoping my appointment on Weds is productive. I’ll be sad to loose the consultant I have as he has got to know me and has a good way to deal with things. Such a shame they don’t do the IVF there!

I’m going to start going to the gym I think. I’ve put on about 5kgs this year so I want to get back into my size 8 clothes and feel a bit better about myself. I’ve become a bit of a hermit recently so that’ll help getting me out more.

Fingers crossed for when you test! I hope it’s a BFP x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

It’s not over until AF arrives, and you have tested early so you never know! My problem is every time I test early, I am certain that I can see faint lines- obviously not! Lol
I’m done with Clomid too, I wasn’t going to take it this month either but then I decided to as I thought I might as well give it a go as it was certain to not happen fi I didn’t take it! 
My mam had Clomid for her first baby many moons back, she was due to start the injections the next month and when she went to the appointment she was pregnant. She said she thinks it was the fear of having a multiple birth haha! Which got us talking about what ifs lol! Like what the hell do you do with triplets! I can even contemplate how you even get them home from hospital lol 
Mind this is all totally wishful thinking 
xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I know, I’ve had a few cramps but nothing major. We’ll see what happens. There was definitely was no faint line, it was a bold single read line hahaha!

Interesting that you say your mum needed clomid. My mum had PCOS and fibroids and I too have them. Mum didn’t get offered anything as she had me already, but it took them years to have a second. My sister, who came 8 years after me, has one ovary that’s like it but not the other so she got pregnant easily! 

OMG it would be shock horror to be pregnant with 3, like what do you do? 2 hands and 3 babies to hold. But then if it happened I know my family would be complete. I quite like the idea of twins tbh but a healthy baby is all I want!

I know what you mean, like I say with the lottery you have to be in it to win it! So makes sense why you took it. I just don’t want the disappointment yet again. I’ve literally just googled to find out how much IUI is privately and will see if my BF will agree to have one go at it whilst we wait for IVF to start. He’ll probably say no and not wanna spend the money (as it will be on him) but worth a shot x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha eee what we like! I know tripelts would certainly be a shock to the system lol. Are you paying for IVF?
Strange isn’t it- obviously linked to families. 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I get 3 rounds free with my PCT so won’t be paying for that. Hopefully are successful and I don’t end up depleating my savings trying to get a baby.

Yes I think their must be a genetic link. I hope I have boys, I wouldn’t wish this on my daughter! Actually as I was writing that I thought that I should try and play the guilt card on my mum to get her to treat me a spa day or something now this cycle seems to be over (shameless...lol) x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hahaha good plan! All her fault lol! I just keep comparing to what it was like for my Mam thinking well this happened to her then so this will happen to me lol! 
My brother had a baby last year and they conceived first month of trying! So deffo nothing passed his way! Sooo frustrating!
I just want to be able to go for scans and see a baby not bloomin follicles that aren’t growing lol xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

My mum always tells me that when I moan about it not happening. I haven’t told her that I’m going for IVF yet but I will after I know it’s really happening. So you’re an aunty too! I love my niece to bits, she absolutely melts my heart, I’m not as close to my brothers baby because I think it’s different when it’s your sisters baby as were close.

Hahaha, agreed! Babies not tons of follies that don’t wanna grow!

Well I started spotting today! Clomid makes me work like clock work. Knew I was due either today or tomorrow. So hopefully it’ll come full flow tomorrow and my clomid journey will have officially come to an end! 

When are you planning to test? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Damn it that that happened today! What day is your appointment again? 
I’m not going to test until Sunday which will be CD 35, Just so I know which way or not before my appointment on Monday. 
I’m really worried about coming in earlier than my appointment! 
Yeahhh she’s gorgeous but makes me want one even more! Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well this has been a strange one. Since taking clomid my periods have been HEAVY. But today is the second day of bleeding and it’s panty liner bleeding. Very odd. But yes she reared her head so defo out.

Ok well you must have about 7 days now until you test yeah?

You never know it might not come!! My hospital appointment is on Wednesday. Do you have to do an induction before you start IUI like IVF? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh damn it!
Well I have funny pains in my stomach and sore boobs so no doubt it’s going to arrive. 
Yeahh we have to go on Monday to sign paperwork etc for it lol
Praying that I don’t come on before xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well it was full flow today! So in some ways that lucky as I need to get new blood work done between CD2-5 so when I see the consultant tomorrow I can also ger test done and it’s only one trip to the hospital.
I’m   it don’t come for you either way! You never know could be signs of a BFP. Surely at least one of us has to be successful x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh that would be amazing but I’m sure it’s not the case lol!
Yeahh that helps getting it done when your there, nothing worse than multiple visits for simple little things. When will your be able to start your ivf? Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m so glad I’ve had you to do this journey with! On reflection this has not been a positive thread by any accounts. Between us (and little chicken) there was over 20 clomid cycles all BFNs. So I hold out for you changing all of that! Yes lots of pressure lol...

I have no idea until I have my initial appointment at the new hospital (today’s with my current one). I joined the thread for that hospital and I’ve been advised that from my first appointment it’s about a 3 month wait for IVF to commence. However, I will probably get an initial appointment in 3 months so then probably start around 6 months from now. But that’s me guessing! Lol... if that’s the case I will find out if I can try IUI in the interim or will call them every so often to see if there are cancellations. 

What CD are you now? x x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

I’m still here, just let ttc take a back seat due to illness in the family. Last cycle of clinics didn’t even make me ovulate so gave up. Got appt next week to get ivf wheels in motion. So looks like we might be cycle buddies again in the future! 

Keep strong it will happen!

Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey!!! Long time... yes I do recall you saying that your brother had become unwell. I hope that things have got better for you and the family. As you can see clomid hasn’t done anything for us 2 so there is every chance we’ll be cycle buddies in our IVF journeys. 

I saw my connsultant today and he thinks I’ll start my IVF before April as he also works at the hospital I’m being referred to so I’m happy I still may be able to see him after all. Feeling very positive today! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy kittlechicken long time no speak! Nice to hear from you.
Yes Clomid is the pits! Lots of ladies speak to success from this ‘miracle drug’ for me it was a pile of rubbish Lol I am really quite excited to start IUI now.
Ahh that’s a long wait, did they say you could do IUI in the meantime?
Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, how’s it going. Still no sign ofAF and only 2 days to go until my appointment. I think I’m going to be ok!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning! That’s good news then. Do you know if you’re going to be given your meds and told to start as soon as your next AF arrives?

I’ve some time off, didn’t take clomid again and I feel quite relaxed about it all. I didn’t ask about IUI in the interim because there was so much discussion I forgot. I’ll wait when my next apt comes through at the main clinic. 

Let us know how it goes on Monday x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh you never know, a break from it and you might conceive naturally lol! The month where I had by HSG and couldn’t take it I ended up having a period which I didn’t expect at all!
Yeahh I think so, I will have a blood test when I am there and sign all the paperwork then I presume I can start straight away. She said I just needed to hope it didn’t come before the appointment as I need to start then on day 3 so think it will all be good.
Too much information but I have had the sorest nipples ever for around a week now. I can’t bare to have no bra on as they are agony! 
But still no sign of period! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

To be honest I could do with a break from all that anyway. Tried so hard to catch it last month so I’m happy for cuddles and that’s it lol...

Oooh, I wonder if you actually are pregnant! Now that would be amazing as I’m sure they’ll test you tomorrow. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I don’t blame you it’s very draining isn’t it!
Haha that would be amazing wouldn’t it! My husband thinks I am lol with my sore boobs then he has just eaten some popcorn and I couldn’t stand the smell lol
I am going to test tomorrow morning before the appointment just to make sure but it is highly likely to be a BFN as usual!
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you tested yet fst? Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m eager to know too! Lol... Fingers crossed x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, I tested this morning and it was a BFN arghhh but still no AF!
Been for my IUI appointment tonight and I have to say I am sooo much happier about it all! The process to get the medication etc was pretty loaded and we were theee ages! She’s talked us through everything and I feel like this is going to actually feel like we are doing something! 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry about the bfn. Great to have a plan now though! X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh, I just hope this one works! Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey!! Aww that’s a bummer it wasn’t a surprise BFP! But the consolation is you’ve had a productive session it seems. So can you start injecting as soon as the next cycle starts? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh there is still hope as still no AF but my guess is that’s because I mustn’t of ovulated!
Yeahh I have them all at home ready, just need to start then on day 3 then every day until they tell me to stop.
I’m actually quite excited 😀
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi fst, hows things going. Any sign of AF? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy I’m good thank you, you? 
Well it’s day 41 and still hasn’t shown up! Typical! Iv done a few tests and they were both negative so stared taking provera, I’m on day 3 of 5 for that so just sitting waiting it out! Arghhh I just want to be able to start!
How are you feeling about everything at the moment?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha! Always the way, you’ve gone cycle after cycle not wanting to see it and now when you want it to it don’t bloody show! Defo typical. Well at least you don’t have to wait any longer. I hate provera as it makes my period long and painful. I’m so exited for you now...

Still waiting for appointment to come through. Had a massive bust up with my BF Sunday and he went to his mums (nothing fertility related) but we’ve made up now...lol. I did think I was just going to forget about it all but that was my irrational thought process. Still keenly waiting for it to all happen for me x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh sorry to hear that! I’m glad it wasn’t fertility related! You don’t want that added stress! I am sure it won’t be kind until your appointment now.
Yeahh I’m sooo frustrated that it won’t hurry up! Just want to get started!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tbh I don’t think we’ve ever argued about fertility stuff although in an argument once he did make a remark about infertility which did not go down well at all! Lol... I’m laughing thinking of it now but at the time I literally could have strangled him to death. Hasn’t made that mistake again! 

Still no letter yet, but actually I’ve just got back into the gym, been eating cleanish and enjoying my sessions so I’m in no rush with it all.

Still no AF? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha yes I can imagine  the anger when he said that lol!
Ahh that’s good, I have been really lazy recently so I need to up my game lol!
No, still no AF I am absolutely fuiming that it is taking this long! I have finished my course of provera so just waiting for it! It’s driving me insane!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bloody hell! Thought it might break through once you started them. Hopefully, it’ll be here really soon!
No I made a promise to myself to get back into a routine of swimming and going to the gym rather than come home sit on the sofa and eat crap! Let’s see how long I can keep it up! Lol

So so you call to book in a scan once you start? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh well done, I am normally really good but I’m just so tired at work.
Yeahh I was hoping so too, but still no sign. It has to come soon hasn’t it!
Just desperate to get started.
Yeahh call on day 1 for day 8/9 scan
Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Woohoooo it’s finally arrived!
That means I can start on Friday  xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wicked! Tomorrow’s is D day then! How many days do they anticipate you’ll stim for? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeyyy, just got the injection out the box to have a good luck before tonight lol! My husband is at work so I need to be brave lol!
She reckoned from the length of my Clomid cycles and with this being my first one, probably from day 3-16 but she said she really had no idea until then scan me next week. 
I am anticipating this month with need to play around with the dosage as I think it will take a while to get it right.
How are you doing?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Have you done it yet? Did they give you f gonal? What dose?

I’m good thanks! So glad it’s friday as this week has felt so long and I had Wednesday off as my mum bought me 2 tickets to see dream girls (fantastic production).

I emailed the fertility clinic asking whether my referral is there and when I’ll get my appointment but no response as of yet. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh that sounds like a good day out. I love going to the theatre!
Yes I did it last night and it was absolutely nothing to be afraid of. 
Yeahh Gonal f 50 to start with but they said it’s likely they will tell me to change the dosage a bit as the scans progress.
It’s so frustrating having to wait for appointments isn’t it! Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually haven’t been to the theatre for a little while as my BF isn’t a fan! I actually forgot much I love it!

Ahh that’s a good you did it without any trouble and it sounds like a sensible approach as you don’t want OHSS. Are you doing it at the same fertility clinic or a different one?

I’m not even fussed about waiting for the appointment I just want to know when the date will be. So it’ll be something to look forward to.  x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I know exactly what you mean, once you have a date in your head you can work to it.
I’m at the same hospital, will only change if I have to change from IUI to IVF. 
Honestly the injections are absolutely nothing to worry about. You can’t even feel them going in xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey have you had a scan yet? The name change threw me at first;I thought who’s that lol... Well let’s pray our hope transpires into lil babies this year! Liking the positivity! Still no appointment date for me x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha Yeahh I just decided to give it a change lol!
Scan was supposed to be today but was changed to tomorrow so still don’t know how I am responding! I’m nervous for it actually.
Ahh have you rang them again to chase your appointment up? Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh no, I hate changes last minute! Of course it’s nerve wrecking but still be positive you might be pleasantly surprised. All the best for 2mor 

Hospital emailed today saying that they received no referral for me. Called old clinic and nurse said sorry I can’t help you I’m on my break call back in 45 minuets   I’ll try again tomorrow as hospital have asked for it to be faxed over and if I’d have called back and they messed me around I probably would have over stepped the mark! Lol.... x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhhh I feel your frustration massively! My hospital is rubbish and I can never get through to them. Just adds massively to the stress.
Are you paying for it or on nhs? 
Xxz


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning, it’s D day, hope you’re not too anxious and there’s a beautiful follie blossoming! 

I’m utilising my 3 NHS rounds of IVF first. Ruled out paying for injectables and IUI because my BF thinks I’m being impatient and of course for no2 if it doesn’t happen naturally then there’s no NHS support and we’ll be paying for it. So just hanging around for people to get their s**t together! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hahah you get them told! And Yeahh I don’t blame you, I kept thinking about going private to speed things up but then though my why pay when I don’t need to yet!
So my scan was alright, largest so far is 10mm which is way better than I have ever had, however I’m a but confused as I thought that was really good for day 9 but the sonographer said oh they are still very small though, but then the nurse said it’s fine at this stage and not to change the dosage etc
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well that’s good that you’re responding! I think I’d be more interested to hear what the nurse had to say over the sonography lol! I know with clomid I was roughly about the same at day 10 but not sure if it should be quicker with the injections. When is your next one? 

Well I’m quite disheartened at the moment. I called hospital again and have been told there is no trace of a referral being completed! The man did it in front of me and my BF so I’ve been told they’re looking in to it. As soon as I ended that call I then spoke to patient records. I’m going to get all my notes and may now consider trying 1 round of IUI whilst this whole mess gets sorted! I love, but hate the NHS! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

How frustrating! You must be so angry! I totally feel your frustration- I feel like the hospital constantly lets me down. 
Yeahh my thoughts were day 9 is vey early for me anyways and surely they will continue to grow for the next 3 or 4 days. I’m next back on Saturday
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I got a call this morning saying that my referral has been located and will be emailed and sent via post to the hospital today. They guy was quite apologetic, but I feel like it’s been a waste of a month! Anyway hopefully second time lucky!

Well if they grow on average 1-2mm a day next Saturday you may be ready for your trigger shot. How does your DP feel about going in and having to produce a sample? My BF did his SA privately and we both went into this room (sorry maybe TMI) but it was hilarious! I’m laughing at the thought as I type!

Have the injections given you cramps or any other side effects like clomid? Which was initially what this thread was all about lol   x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy it’s about time they located it! Hopefully they will prioritise it due to making mistakes!
Yeahh that would be great as I am off work for a week starting next Saturday so would be nice not to have to miss work!
I’m a bit nervous for tomorrow just because I don’t know what to expect!
No, not really any side effects, I have found that the last couple of injections have hurt ever so slightly but nothing ridiculous! I had an awful stomach last weekend like a few day in to taking then so wasn’t sure if it was from this or just something I had eaten lol
Ahhh he’s not bothered about it really, I’m more bothered about the fact he will be in the room when they do they IUI haha
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh yes half term for you teachers! Well hopefully you’re cycle works out in a way that you’re resting for the first bit of the 2ww without any stress or pressure. 

Can you imagine AF arrived yesterday bang on CD28!! I wonder if I ovulated? Lol I avoided sex much of January so will see what next month brings.

How are you getting on anyway? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh that’s good, just make sure you don’t avoid it this month and it might happen naturally. Hehe how exciting would that be!
Well I couldn’t be more frustrated- when I went on Thursday it was all looking positive since then I have been back on Saturday and today and they aren’t growing!
There are plenty there just not growing! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I won’t be avoiding this month at all! I would be elated if I got my BPF whilst I was waiting for my IVF aapointment. 

Sorry to hear they’re still not growing! Sounds like they defo need to increase the dose. When are you back again for the next scan? I guess you did kind of know the first cycle would be trial and error the same way we both started on 50mg of clomid and it did nothing for us! I’ve every faith that they’ll get it right. How many IUI cycles are you entitled to? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh that would be amazing wouldn’t it hehe!
Well they haven’t said how many I am entitled to but I will be doing between 1-6.
Is frustrating because when I was having periods on Clomid they were on average around CD36 which would mean I didn’t ovulate until about day 22. Therefore I think this is far too early for me still. 
Today is my next scan
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How did the scan go? Bigger follies? 1-6 seems a fair amount. I guess in terms of the cycles you usually have it’s still early days. I thought that the injections would make the follies grow super quick you know but to be fair I’ll need to do reading about gonal as I’ll be using that for my IVF and read so much about clomid so I will do the same this time round. Still no appointment letter, but hoping it doesn’t arrive with a date when I’m abroad in April! Would seriously need to reconsider that holiday if that is the case lol... x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I’m away in April too and dreading it falling in cycle times lol.
Well yet again no change. They have increased my dosage and will see me again on Saturday. Soooo frustrated! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

That’s crappy for you! COME ON FOLLIES!! lol.. hopefully the increased dose will do the trick. Try not to get too frustrated you’ll get there in the end, I have every faith! What CD will you be in for your next scan? What dose were you on anyway? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So I’m taking 1500mf on Metformin still and then gonal f 50 but they have now changed it to 75.
I’m just so frustrated because the nurse originally was like “the injections WILL make you ovulate, there’s no doubt about it” yet I am sat here still with nothing happening.
Next one is CD18 which I suppose is getting closer to what normally happens so wonder whether that will make a difference or not.
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh that is quite a low dose so I’m surprised the didn’t up it at your appointment below. I think they will be I know my consultant always felt that ovulation in the CD20s wasn’t the greatest. I’m sure they know what they’re doing though. Are you only seeing a nurse and sonography? CD18 is usually my ovulation day so I hope it’ll be jut as kind to you. 

Btw I was sent a copy of my referral today. It says I smoke in the dictated letter which means you don’t qualify for IVF! I certainly don’t, so it better not mess me up! 

Did you tell fiends and family you’d loved on to IUI? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh whaaat how annoying! They have made a right mess with yours haven’t they!they need to get their acts together!
Yeahh well they told me that 100 is the highest they will go to on IUI. The higher dosages are on IVF. But who knows! I’m not back until Saturday now so I am really hoping it works! 
Yeahh my side of the family know and my close friends.
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tell me about it, which is such a shame because my early experience with them was 8/10. Hopefully I can assure the consultant at the IVF clinic it’s just a typo.

Oh I see! Makes sense as they only want one dominant follie rather than making you become octomum lol!
Well I’m praying for you and hope this cycle is a success. If on 100 you don’t get the response you need will you be considering IVF then? 

My mums knows about the IVF but I don’t want the sympathy of other family members who will not understand that I’ve already dealt with the loss of knowing I won’t be a mother naturally. My close friends know too and my partners mum. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I imagine so. Not sure if I end up at 100 and it doesn’t work then they might give me something different maybe.
Yeahh I know what you mean, nothing worse than the sympathy. Sometimes though I wish my friends that know would ask me as I feel like they don’t care when they never mention it- I know that’s not the case but that’s how it feels xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah of course, there’s so many other medications you could use. Did you join the IUI board? I wonder if other women on there have used other stuff. I know when I was taking clomid I wanted to ask about tamoxifen but forgot.

Maybe they just are unsure how to approach it especially if they have kids themselves. As I’ve raised it in conversations with my friends since we started this journey it’s part of any catch up chats we have now and is no longer awkward. They’ve been really positive about it all and they’re all looking forward to us announcing we’re pregnant. Maybe you should instigate it and then go from there. I can’t always talk to my BF and although this is great my friends know all the dynamics of my family and relationship so I’ve needed them.

I’ve joined the IVF board for the hospital where I’ll be having IVF and there’s a lady I was speaking to who has PCOS as well as endometriosis and an underactive thyroid. She got a BFP first time round even though she had no eggs to freeze that cycle. This really gives me some hope! BF and I were talking about it all this morning and we’re both so excited as we’re so ready to become parents. HURRY UP APPOINTMENT LETTER! lol x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

That’s really good news to hear. I hope one day soon me and you are announcing our BFP!
Yeahh my friends are ok if I instigate the conversation but I get so frustrated ringing my friends for a chat and then it’s 20 mins all about them then as soon as that part of the conversation is finished it’s right I will have to go! Grrrr 
Yeahh been again this morning and still no success. They have said to stay on the same dosage for another 7 days then the consultant will decide what to do. I’m guessing if it’s not worked by then they will have me stop and maybe take provera so I can start from scratch again. Iv Just wanted to cry all day today I’m so annoyed with it all.
Yeahh I’m on the IUI boards too.
Me and my husband have just been saying, it’s all well and good knowing that the reason I’m not getting pregnant is because I am not ovulating, however there is clearly something medically wrong in stopping thefolickes growing. Surely they should be looking at trying to find the root of the problem no fixing that not just trying to take medication to bypass the issue
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh me too! It’s funny I was talking to my BF yesterday and was explaining how it’s weird that I’ve never met you, don’t even know you’re name but we’ve shared a lot with one another (and the entire internet...lol), but my point was that I want this to work for you just as much as me!

Oh that’s not good then, bit selfish! I think I’ve a good bunch of friends. Not very many as my job makes me a little judgmental I think and I decided not to be a hypocrite and be around people I disagreed with their ways in life.

Aww stay positive, I know it’s so disappointing, especially after clomid was disastrous in terms of our expectations but this is your first cycle and I’m sure they’ll get it right. What was the follie this time? Has it grown more than 10mm? Bless you, I know those 7 days won’t be the easiest wondering whether it’s actually working it’s magic (or not). So they kept you on 50?

You know I think with PCOS is so broad that they take a middle line approach to it and if yours is more ‘severe’ for want of a better word I think it takes time for them to increase doses and try alternative drugs. It seems that’s one of the limitations of IUI, with IVF they’re more willing to increase the dose for a ‘poor response’ because they’re trying to get one or two follies.

Have you done a google search about it? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh I am a compulsive google searcher haha!

I totally agree, this website has kept me sane I think. And I have really appreciated having you to talk to. 

The increased me to 75 on Wednesday so been on that since. Still none above 10. On the screen I can see at least 5 on each side so they are there just not growing! 

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah well I’d be asking more questions about your response to it because one thing I do know is that clomid tricks the body into producing hormones to trigger ovulation but those injections are actual hormone (FSH i think) being put into the body. As such I believe they work in different ways so if both aren’t really working well for you that needs to be explored.

I’ve not been doing much of that stuff too much lately but know I will be once I am back on the treatment rollercoaster x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I think since coming on here I don’t do it as much because there are a lot of answers from real life people where websites don’t always give.

Yeahh exactly there’s clearly a bigger issue! I secretly just want to massively up my dose to see what happens but I know that would be complete stupidity so I won’t haha

Xxz


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

That really made me giggle. I know some people do that kind of stuff and I probably would to be honest in certain circumstances! Like I was prepared to do that with clomid but it’s a risky thing to do with the injections as you don’t want an abandoned cycle due to overstimming. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha Yeahh and I don’t want to run out of the meds then have to explain why I need more lol!
Ahh I do t even want to go to the hospital tomorrow! 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How did it go today? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Still no change, I am so frustrated!
Back again tomorrow 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I can only imagine the frustration.
Are you going to see a consultant this time to explore a plan of action? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So they have changed my appointment from tomorrow to Thursday. 
I’m going to wait out this month to see what happens then I will be asking for the consultant to see me.
How are you getting on? 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Makes sense. I really think you should push for that before you start another cycle of this one isn’t a success. Have you been enjoying the week of off work? 

I’m all good thanks! Still no appointment letter yet, but trying not to stress about it too much! I’m CD9 today and have decided to buy some cheap OPKs this month to see if I do ovulate given my 28 day cycle last month with no clomid. Think my relationship is better than it’s been for a while without all the pressure of making a baby. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

That’s great to here  it might be your lucky month! 
I know what you mean about relationships lol my husband just doesn’t really engage in conversation about it all and when he does it lasts all of about 20 seconds arghhhh!

Still not responding. I am back tomorrow as they changed it from today so I’m going to push then to up the dose of it because I’m not sure how many more times I can keep going back with negative news!

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can relate to the disappointment as I used to be so frustrated when I took days off for scans whilst taking clomid and it didn’t work. I’d go in all excited and leave crushed trying to put on a brave face. I hope 2mor is better news for you. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh  that’s why I love being in this forum so much. We all understand each other  
I think if there is no change today I’m going to have to be brave and start asking more questions!
I bought a book a couple of weeks ago, I’m only half way through but I would totally recommend. Is by Izzy Judd (Harry from McFlys wife) called Dare to Dream. It’s all about her fertility  treatment until she had successful IVF. I read one of the chapters yesterday and it literally could have been me writing it. Everything was so close to my story lol
Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Woohoooo it’s finally growing! Biggest today was 14.5 so I think the meds May finally be kicking in! Told to up the dosage to 100 for the next couple of days and see if that does the trick.
Only problem is my lining is only 5 so I’m a bit worried that the follicle might grow big enough but then the lining is too thin!
First time in my life I have been told anything is too thin haha 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay!!! Sooooo happy to hear that you’ve finally got some positive news from the hospital. I pray the lining thickens because with my clomid I was told 6mm lowest but ideally he wanted to see 8mm+. I can’t see it being a problem as mine didn’t thicken as much on my cycles where I didn’t ovulate. So my analogy is that as long as the follies grow the lining will too!! So when are you back in for a scan?

I got a call from the hospital today saying that my referral has been processed and I’ll receive my appointment letter in the post. So that’s made my day! Finally some progress....lol! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Waheeyyyy it’s about time you got your appointment! Can’t wait for you 
Yeahh I am excited about it growing but nervous about the lining! 
I’m back on Saturday, so upped the dosage to 100 from today and hopefully that will give it the kick it needs 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Read online about things that help with your lining. I was drinking pomegranate juice which I bought from Holland’s and Barrett’s to help with something when I was taking clomid lol... might have been lining! But as I said I’ve faith it will be fine. 100 it is... look forward to the development!

Yes so excited now. Boyfriend and I had a good talk about it all last night which made me feel really at ease. We are planning on paying privately for another SA because that seems to be the only thing that hasn’t recently been retested. We don’t want any reasons for further delays so we be going to this initial appointment pushing for the induction date and treatment plan rather than more tests and talking lol!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh I don’t think that juice sounds too nice lol! 

Ahh that’s good, I struggle to get a good convo going with my husband about it all. Have you received the letter?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Honestly the thought of it wasn’t nice. But I bought it and tested and it was ok, my BF loved it and drank it all off so I had to get more and it isn’t necessarily cheap.

He’d had a drink with his friends before he came home so he was in a more talkative mood lol! Otherwise, his approach is if we don’t talk about it, then it’s not his problem. 

No I haven’t yet. I moved house but haven’t changed GP etc so my mail is redirected which means a delay in receiving my post. I didn’t want to change it as the PCT where I live now only funds 1 IVF cycle as opposed to 3 and is already started the process around 9 months before I moved! 

Tell me how it goes 2mor? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Only gone and got the best news ever! Lining is perfect and follicle is too. Trigger shot tonight then IUI Monday!
Couldn’t be any more excited, relieved, happy! 
Haha


Ahh I don’t blame you for not changing your address then. That’s so unfair how some places you get way more than others.

Xxz


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning! Yay....   so pleased to hear that! You definitely deserved some good news after that start! I knew the lining would get there too!
   This is the magic cycle and you become a ‘one hit wonder’ lol...
The dreaded 2ww will soon be upon you  
Fantastic!!! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeyyy it’s about time! Just need to get pregnant now lol!
Think it’s funny that I will be leaving work to go and try get pregnant for the afternoon haha!

I’m actually quite looking forward to the 2ww as it means no scans or injections etc give myself a bit of a break lolxxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well responding is a big step! At least it’s not a matter of the pair of your being responsible for timing it! All should fall in place now. Will you be doing any top up sex after, is that advised?

Aww I hate that 2ww, over analysing everything when I knew that clomid has worked on certain cycles only to be disappointed when AF came!!! BUT... I’m hoping you don’t see that blasted thing for the next 9 months.

After I wrote my last post to you I asked my BF if we could do one private IUI if my NHS appointment isn’t until end of April or May and he said yes! You’ve inspired me to give it a go in the interim. Lol...

I really really wanna see both of us announcing BFPs in the next few months! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy that’s good  if you do that privately do the nhs  have to know about it? I thought about doing that when I was extremely frustrated a Few months ago lol!

Yeahh I feel so relieved! It might not work and I know the success is low but still a lot better than it has been!
I think they advise that you don’t but I’m not sure what to do lol xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well as far as I’m aware it doesn’t impact upon me getting the IVF through NHS. Chosen the clinic I want to have a consultation with if we do go ahead which is Nuffield Health in Brentwood Essex, so will call on Monday to get some more info and see if there’s a thread on here about it. Hoping my letter drops on the doorstep Monday too!

No of course, but it’s progress and I think more likely to happen than with clomid. Well once he’s produced a good sample for IUI nothing wrong with having some fun! I know my BF would want to celebrate 😂. Let us know how it goes on Monday! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I think that’s a good plan! I would totally do that! Unless your appointment is pretty soon and you don’t have time to do a cycle lol.

Wow the trigger shot was horrific, all the gonal f injections didn’t hurt at all but that one stung like a bee lol xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Did it really? I’ve never felt that at all... where did you do it? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol Yeahh just in my tummy where I did all the gonal f ones. I wasn’t expecting it to hurt at all lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh how odd, I didn’t find it hurt in my stomach at all. Hopefully it’ll be the last injection for you anyway.
Have the other ladies in the IUI thread said anything about how painful inserting the semen is? I hate smears, so that’s what will worry me the most. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I haven’t asked lol night do that now lol!
I was told that it won’t be anywhere near as bad as the HSG lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh that’s ok then! That pin was not nice at all!
How did it go anyway? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy all done and now in the 2ww lol!
It went ok actually was very uncomfortable and quite sore but not too bad.
Did you get your letter?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wicked! What is ur OTD?   this is the one for you!

Nope   I’ll call tomorrow if it don’t drop through the letterbox! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh if they have sent it they will be able to tell you over the phone when the appointment is 

Monday 5th March! Can’t come quick enough lol

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Getting through to them is a whole other issue though lol!

Of course! I can’t wait either tbh... I’ll be checking to see test results hoping finally they’ll be a BFP! 

Early testing? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh my hospital is exactly the same they are useless at answering!

Hahha im going to try and not test early, I will only get my hopes up or be seriously disappointed 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Try not to if you can, but much easier said than done! Lol...

Letter was there today   Appointment is 5th March 2018. They now run a streamline service so he has SA and I have a TV scan in the morning. We will then see the consultant followed by the nurse with for the treatment plan. I’m really excited as it’s not long away and I know there won’t be crazy long waits betweeen appointments like when I was sent to start clomid.

Looks like IUI is out the window for me. Saved money I guess! Ive has terrible pains today and wondered whether it was ovulation pains. I read that clomid can remain in the body for up to 8 weeks!

Have you had any twinges etc? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh wow that’s my test day hehw let’s hope we get some good news together! 5th March is what it’s all about haha
That’s good sounds much quicker!

I have had twinges in my lower back and stomach but I think that’s probably from the awkward lying position in the hospital and being prodded about lol

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It is indeed and I was thinking the exact same thing. A date to remember... hopefully! My BF did not share my excitement I’m glad he didn’t see all the forms that need to be completed because I’m sure there would have been a grumble. There’s one glitch which is that they want valid passports. I renewed mine in Jan, but men being men, this guy has still not done his photos! So I’ve emailed to ask how else we can prove that he’s a British citizen entitled to NHS treatment. Also will need to obtain the blood test result from January as the old hospital did not forward them to my GP so I’m unsure if they’ve been forwarded to the new clinic! Still excited though! 

Hmmm always hard! I guess I wondered if you feel any different atm? As I know you didn’t get scans with clomid you wasn’t always sure if you OV’d and now you know for sure you did. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh they sound so irritating! Why can’t people just forward all of the records!
Haha Yeahh I couldn’t believe the amount of paperwork for IUI too.

Well not really sure whether I would feel much either way at the minute but my nipples are sore already haha sorry for TMI lol

Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Honestly, the patient ‘care’ at the end has been terrible to be honest. But I’m more hopeful about this new hospital. They seem far more organised and the staff more helpful.

Hahaha! Well that may be the start of your symptoms commencing! So I see it only as a good thing.

Wishing these two weeks go quickly x x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yet another blunder. Call from old hospital saying they can see that a request was made for my blood tests in terms of hormone profile but no sample was taken... so what did they do with my blood that was definitely taken?? Fuming!! I’m not due on before my next appointment which is gonna delay things. Because tha last FHS LH and oestrogen was over a year ago.

How are you? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh my god could they be actually any more rubbish!
I bet your so annoyed!
Xxxg


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

So frustrated! Because I had a feeling the woman was unsure what she was doing. My BF said just wait with him until his lady was ready and I said no it’s fine. When I go back for the tests again I’m gonna give the women a mouthful if she’s there! Surely if you’re unsure ask a colleague, there were 4 other phlebotomists in the room. After that call I just felt like it’s not meant to be and I should just quit whilst I’m ahead.  

How you been feeling? x x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Hope!!! It’s OTD??   you’ve got the   today x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyyy, sorry I have just realised I didn’t reply to your last message! 
Nope unfortunately BFN for me.
Had on and off bleeding for the last week but like clockwork my period arrived this morning about 10 mins after taking a test haha!
Onto the next cycle!

How are you? When’s your appointment?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aww sorry to hear that it didn’t happen this month! Sounds like the story of my life testing and then realising AF had arrived! When do you start stimming again for your next cycle? Are they just going to start you on 100 this time?

I had my first appointment today. Had TV scan (again) which confirmed PCOS... surprise surprise! But I was also told that I had a lead follicle measuring 17mmx14mm, which must be left over clomid in my body, but I think too late to OV and it be a success because I’m on CD29.Boyfriends SA was not great at all so rather than IVF we may be doing ICSI. I’ve been told today that I’ll be doing the long protocol, which I was surprised at because I was previously told short is best for PCOS but because my AFC was between 15-20 per ovary they felt long would yield better results. So now I’ve just got to get my bloods done when I come on (hopefully by the end of this week) and then wait for the nurse to contact me with a date to come in, do the information session and pick up my meds. Been told it can up to 3 months wait. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow this all sounds very exciting though! Sounds like you are moving forward with it. So what does that mean instead of IVF what’s the difference?
Already started stimming on Saturday as I thought AF had arrived on Thursday lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh really lol! Did you do a test before you started? Are you doing anything different this cycle?
Basically ICSI is the same process except with IVF they leave the eggs and sperm in a dish to fertilise naturally but with ICSI they inject the sperm into the egg. The long protocol means a longer process as I have to down reg (shut down my hormones) either with injections or a nasal spray before I can start stimming. Been told the process is around 4 weeks and that’s even before 2WW. So just will wait for a date to begin the treatment now, hopefully not too long. 

Wishing you all the best for your second cycle of IUI! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh that’s sound much better, I want to do that haha! What’s the success rate of it?
Yeahh dint worry about the long cycles, that’s how long mine are lol this one was 41 days haha!
Yes I did a test like 10 minutes before haha!
First scan is on Friday again 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have no idea I actually didn’t ask any questions that appointment. I’ll probably google...lol! But the issue with ICSI is that they only use that technique when the SA is not great so I’m sure (in my logical but not scientific thinking) that it would be great for healthy sleep. But then again I equally feel the more natural and less intervention the better. So who knows lol?

Well this cycle may be shorter for you as the drugs will start to build up in your system I’m sure. Let me know how it goes for you on Friday! Hoping that there are one or two nice lead follies for you. x x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope, hows the IUI going for you? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, yesterday was day 26 and the lead follicle I had on Friday at 12 had either disappeared or shrunk and the largest was 10! The lining had also gone from 7 to 5! 
Do I am now waiting for a referral to IVF.
When do you start? Or have you started? 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning, sorry to hear that! Didn’t realise that could actually happen. Well I’m sure with IVF you’ll get there in the end.

I haven’t started yet. I had to redo my bloods which I did on Monday as it was CD3 (back to long cycles now last one was 48 days although I am still ovulating). My BF has a repeat SA next Monday then we just need our info day and to collect medication to start. I was told that could be up to a theee month wait which means we’re unlikely to start until June or July as our first apt was in March.

I’ve also been told that I’ll be on the long protocol and it’s likely I’ll use menopur instead of gonal. I’m actually excited about getting the process started but feeling a little inpatient lol! 

Are you aware of timescales for your clinic? x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh god it seems to just take so long for everything!
Are you ok or are you frustrated?
I have no idea, they said that there are no waiting times so I should have my first appointment within 2/3 weeks but not sure what types of things they will want to do before starting us off. Hopefully not take forever lol xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey how are you getting on? Any progress with IVF referral? I didn’t even see your last message! Haven’t been on here for a lil while as I went on holiday for a few weeks and had some work in the house done so have been so preoccupied.

Still on the waiting list for my IVF! Not feeling frustrated tbh, just taking it in my stride. My cycles have remained regular since stopping clomid and my day 2 test last month showed normal levels of LH and FSH so something must be going well down there. Shame by BFs swimmers ain’t doing so well! Seems we’ve switched issues lol x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, when do you think you are likely to start? Have you had any appointments etc really with it or still waiting?
My referral went in very end of March, the new clinic rang me to tell me they received it and I would get an appointment between 2/3 weeks. I didn’t so I rang them and they said they had no referral for me! I was fuiming lol!
Anyways fast forward they contacted my old one and got a copy of it and now I have received the pack of paperwork to fill in.
Need to go for bloods and his semen test next week.
They said we will first go to an open evening which if they hadn’t lost it would have been may but because they did it’s now July!
Feel like this is going to be a very long process!
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh no, you had the same experience as me with the sent referral that was actually never sent!! I think I probably won’t start treatment until June/July. We’ve seen the consultant already and done the bloods and SA. Paperwork all completed and handed in too. Protocol has been decided so once we are at the top of the waiting list I’ll be called in for a talk about the process and will collect meds after. How many cycles are you entitled to? Yes indeed it’s long!!! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh it really is a longtime isn’t it! 
I am entitled to 3 rounds, how about you? Think it will be ICSI.
I can’t believe how long we have to wait in between things xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m entitled to 3 rounds too. Why ICSI? Was the most recent SA not so good?
The wait is crazy right. I got all of my letters together and realised that the first referral from my GP was actually 2015! A year was wasted because my BF broke his hip but overall this has been a very long journey. Just praying this works for us! x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh wow that was a long time ago! My first appointment was nov 16, the day after my brother announced they were expecting! They have since had another 6 months pregnancy and now have a year old baby next month! 
Never ever thought I would still be trying now!

How old are you now by the way?

Yeah never had a problem with that until we went for the IUI and they said it was poor so now wondering what the new hospital will say.
Is that what your having it normal IVf?
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well yes, like you I’ve become an aunt too! In that time I’ve had a niece and nephew and seen many friends and other family members have babies. Our ages are up to date, I’ll be 32 in 5 months 🙈

Interesting that is, I think that’s why clomid didn’t work tbh. Because the first one was good they didn’t bother to test him again despite it being a year later when I started taking it. I’ve been told it will be ICSI unless on the day of EC it’s improved then they’ll just do the IVF. I bought him vitimins so don’t see him taking them daily. He hasn’t reduced his trips to the pub although the end of the football season soon looming may help.

You still taking metformin? I am, not sure if that’s why my cycles have remained regular. This is the first time since being a teenager that I can predict a period and feel it coming. Always been so haphazard before I started clomid. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh yeah I would start putting my foot down lol!
Yeahh I’m still taking it although it doesn’t seem to be doing anything lol
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’ve given up mentioning it to be honest. He knows what’s at stake so as an adult I expect him to act accordingly.  
Aww that’s no good! How much you taking? I’m only taking 1000mg. x x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha Yeahh! I am taking
1500mg (3 tablets per day)
Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey how you getting on? Xxx


----------

